# Next TSV



## MiaBorsa

This will probably be deleted ASAP from the Q BB.   http://community.qvc.com/forums/dooney-bourke/topic/408559/tsv-picture.aspx


----------



## gatorgirl07

How does she find these!?  This looks more like a Dillen leather


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't know how she does it, but I know one of these has my name on it.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know how she does it, but I know one of these has my name on it.


 
Me too Sarah... well depending on much it weighs.  I love the looks of that one.


----------



## dcooney4

If it s not to heavy. I will have to get one. That is just my style. Thank you for posting it. Do you know when it will be on?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Nice!!  Looking forward to this bag.  It should be on easy pay too.  I love several of the colors!!  Excited to get another Dooney.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know how she does it, but I know one of these has my name on it.



Me too! The blue is really pretty if it turns out to be more like the pic not a navy.


----------



## darcy-0702

Love this one!


----------



## StillWG

Finally a D & B TSV that I can't resist!

Thanks for bringing us the pictures, Sarah!  
Now about choosing one or two to join my collection....


Sue


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> How does she find these!?  This looks more like a Dillen leather


 
My Pebble Grain satchels that I got through the PA outlet last month have the same leather.  I really can't distinguish it from the Dillen leather of my DI and DII satchels.  If anything, there is slightly less pebbling in the Pebble Leather than the Dillen.  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know how she does it, but I know one of these has my name on it.



I'm thinking the green or red have my name on it


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> If it s not to heavy. I will have to get one. That is just my style. Thank you for posting it. Do you know when it will be on?



No, I don't know the air date.  Usually, there is a Dooney TSV in November for holiday shopping.  It will be available to preorder as soon as the November Insider comes out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## seton

disappointing.

 Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Domed Satchel w/Accessories
 $269.92 is the TSV price


----------



## MiaBorsa

Disappointing how?   I love it, and I think it's a great price.


----------



## seton

I think the strap treatment is too much for the size and shape. JMO.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well obviously this one is not for you.  But most of us are excited about the bag.  I love the strap treatment.


----------



## apurselover

Wow is the hardware silver? Don't think I've ever seen that on Dooney bags.  Or if I have I can't remember


----------



## apurselover

That blue is calling my name.  Instead of trying to get a blue Flo Satchel,  I may get this one instead. I really like it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

apurselover said:


> Wow is the hardware silver? Don't think I've ever seen that on Dooney bags.  Or if I have I can't remember


I doubt it.     I think it's likely the light gold color that they are using now, though it does look silver in the photos.  It's been a while since they have done a bag with the nickel hardware, though it would be a nice change.


----------



## StillWG

I think the hardware is goldtone.  This is the info previously posted about the TSV:

Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Domed Satchel w/Accessories

Pebbled leather, Domed Satchel handbag, Top Zip, *goldtone hardware*, metal plated logo,double handles,adjustable, detachable shoulder strap,back slip pocket, four bottom feet and side tassels.

Interior features one back wall zip pocket and one back slip pocket, two front wall slip pockets,leather wristlet and key fob

Available in red, palomino,black,navy,ivy,

Bag meas.approx:11"Wx10"Hx6" D;Handles=4";SD=12"-16

As always....from our friend, GFO.


Sue


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> I think the strap treatment is too much for the size and shape. JMO.


 

 A "next" for you, I guess!  

I do like how the straps look but won't like the extra weight I'm sure.  I'll have to see exactly how much that is before making up my mind!


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

The nice thing about Dillen is that it can be carried in inclement weather without worry. So the natural color must be the palomino...loving it


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> The nice thing about Dillen is that it can be carried in inclement weather without worry. So the natural color must be the palomino...loving it



A definite plus


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> The nice thing about Dillen is that it can be carried in inclement weather without worry. *So the natural color must be the palomino*...loving it


 
ITA about the durability of the leather!

If I am not mistaken the natural bag is the first one pictured, the one that almost looks caramel.  I think the palamino is the more yellow bag.  I could be wrong about this.


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> ITA about the durability of the leather!
> 
> If I am not mistaken the natural bag is the first one pictured, the one that almost looks caramel.  I think the palamino is the more yellow bag.  I could be wrong about this.
> 
> 
> Sue


I bet you are right...I didn't see natural listed, but I bet it is caramel/camel. Whatever it is I really like it ~ I do like the monochromatic look! I probably will not order it, but definitely something to consider. Did you noticed they changed the dimensions on the Stanwich satchel to wider than the flo satchel? That one is definitely out!


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> I bet you are right...I didn't see natural listed,* but I bet it is caramel/camel.* Whatever it is I really like it ~ I do like the monochromatic look! I probably will not order it, but definitely something to consider. Did you noticed they changed the dimensions on the Stanwich satchel to wider than the flo satchel? That one is definitely out!


 
The satchel I got from the outlet sale is the camel color.  Now that you mention it, this one may be called the same thing. 







Just double checked the the dimensions of Ms Stanwich.  Oh my, she is a pudgy bag.  She probably is too wide for me too.  :wondering  


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

That wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

I hope we can get the item number soon.     I really like the red, ivy and the natural.   And the black.  And the blue.


----------



## StillWG

When I copied the pictures from the GFO post, the item number showed up as A240161.  However, when I plugged that number into the search function, I got the SOLD OUT and item not available message.  Apparently it's not loaded into the system yet.


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

I think this bag is going to be a big seller this time. I hope it's a good bag


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I don't know the air date.  Usually, there is a Dooney TSV in November for holiday shopping.  It will be available to preorder as soon as the November Insider comes out in a couple of weeks.



Thanks!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

What color are you all getting?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Red for me! And maybe blue! And perhaps the chestnut... Depends on how much I decide Hubby is spending on me for Christmas lol I will order the red early when it becomes available and either wait until I receive it or see the presentation before I choose a second color


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm thinking I'll pre-order the red or caramel...or ivy.


----------



## StillWG

There's now a post on the Q about the next, next TSV!

http://community.qvc.com/forums/dooney-bourke/topic/408833/shh.aspx

the next next tsv is Dooney 
& Bourke Coated Cotton Chevron Print Tote & Accessories

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I saw that, Sue.  And I wonder WHY they are allowing GFO's posts to stay???   Could it be that sales are down and they need all the help they can get??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here is the complete description of the satchel TSV from GFO...  I'm guessing that the "palomino" is the yellowish color, the "brown" is dark brown, and the "caramel" is the saddle brown.  From the strap measurements, it will not crossbody.  

*Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Domed Satchel w/Accessories

Pebbled leather, Domed Satchel handbag, Top Zip, goldtone hardware, metal plated logo,double handles,adjustable, detachable shoulder strap,back slip pocket, four bottom feet and side tassels.

Interior features one back wall zip pocket and one back slip pocket, two front wall slip pockets,leather wristlet and key fob

Available in red, black, caramel, brown, ivy, palomino and  blue
*
*Bag meas.approx:11"Wx10"Hx6" D; Handles=4"; SD=12"-16"

$269.92*


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is the complete description of the satchel TSV from GFO...  I'm guessing that the "palomino" is the yellowish color, the "brown" is dark brown, and the "caramel" is the saddle brown.  From the strap measurements, it will not crossbody.
> 
> *Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Domed Satchel w/Accessories
> 
> Pebbled leather, Domed Satchel handbag, Top Zip, goldtone hardware, metal plated logo,double handles,adjustable, detachable shoulder strap,back slip pocket, four bottom feet and side tassels.
> 
> Interior features one back wall zip pocket and one back slip pocket, two front wall slip pockets,leather wristlet and key fob
> 
> Available in red, black, caramel, brown, ivy, palomino and  blue
> *
> *Bag meas.approx:11"Wx10"Hx6" D; Handles=4"; SD=12"-16"
> 
> $269.92*




I wonder how much she weighs


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I saw that, Sue.  And I wonder WHY they are allowing GFO's posts to stay???   Could it be that sales are down and they need all the help they can get??


 
Hahahaa... when we all left and quit showing pictures of the new Dooney's we were getting.. I'm sure sales tanked.


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> I wonder how much she weighs


 
I'm guessing the weight is about 2 lbs 6 or 8 oz.  The regular D II Satchel (that I have so many of) weighs around 2 lbs and the small D II Satchel (like the Florentine one) weighs 2 lb 12 oz.  This is according to Zappos.  The next TSV is going to be somewhere in between, I would think.


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hahahaa... when we all left and quit showing pictures of the new Dooney's we were getting.. I'm sure sales tanked.


 



I still believe there was a determined effort on the part of at least one of the webbies to drive some of us off the board.  It is amazing that they now tolerate things that they were constantly poofing on the DF!


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

I think I am going to sit this one out. Beautiful bag, but I just ordered two new bags and I would like to get some Dooney wallets to match with the bags I already have.


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I'm guessing the weight is about 2 lbs 6 or 8 oz.  The regular D II Satchel (that I have so many of) weighs around 2 lbs and the small D II Satchel (like the Florentine one) weighs 2 lb 12 oz.  This is according to Zappos.  The next TSV is going to be somewhere in between, I would think.
> 
> 
> Sue




Thanks Sue!  That helps a lot.


----------



## hopi

OMG, love this bag, this has to be the best TSV  in ages so pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> OMG, love this bag, this has to be the best TSV  in ages so pretty.


Hey you.  Where ya been?    I agree, this bag is a winner.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I really hope they get the item number working soon.  I have finally picked which one (or two) I want.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really hope they get the item number working soon.  I have finally picked which one (or two) I want.......



OK, which one did you choose, missy?   Don't be holdin' out on us.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> OMG, love this bag, this has to be the best TSV  in ages so pretty.


 
Hopi!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, which one did you choose, missy?   Don't be holdin' out on us.



LOL.  I have picked the blue and the camel/caramel (light brown) color.  I have to figure out how to get TWO past my hubby


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> LOL.  I have picked the blue and the camel/caramel (light brown) color. * I have to figure out how to get TWO past my hubby*


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> LOL.  I have picked the blue and the camel/caramel (light brown) color.  I have to figure out how to get TWO past my hubby


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> LOL.  I have picked the blue and the camel/caramel (light brown) color.  I have to figure out how to get TWO past my hubby



I always hate it when I order one, then change my mind and change the color on my order and they accidentally send me two... At that point it seems like destiny and it's only fair that I keep both, I can't be expected to return it after seeing and holding it can I? 

Lol he only bought that one ONCE


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I always hate it when I order one, then change my mind and change the color on my order and they accidentally send me two... At that point it seems like destiny and it's only fair that I keep both, I can't be expected to return it after seeing and holding it can I?
> 
> Lol he only bought that one ONCE



Hey......that's pretty good!


----------



## HarliRexx

Gilmoregirl said:


> I always hate it when I order one, then change my mind and change the color on my order and they accidentally send me two... At that point it seems like destiny and it's only fair that I keep both, I can't be expected to return it after seeing and holding it can I?
> 
> Lol he only bought that one ONCE



Ha! Good one!!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I really like this one!  I haven't bought a Dooney in a long time, but I hear this one calling my name.  Maybe blue.  Or red.


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hey......that's pretty good!


Haha, definitely go with that story :giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I really like this one!  I haven't bought a Dooney in a long time, but I hear this one calling my name.  Maybe blue.  Or red.



  You sound like the rest of us, CL!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> Haha, definitely go with that story :giggles:




I only need him to buy it ONCE. LOL


----------



## Blue jeep

Hey ladies can you share the item number of the TSV love to see it !


----------



## RuedeNesle

I LOVE this one too!  This may be the first TSV I get since 2010. (Which was also a satchel.)  Don't make me tell you what color I want!

It appears as if there will be two Dooney TSV's per gODFREAKo's  "Shh" thread.  S/he says the "next, _next_ TSV.  Coated cotton Chevron print.  I'm sorry for repeating this info if this has already been posted.

http://community.qvc.com/forums/dooney-bourke/topic/408833/shh.aspx


----------



## StillWG

Blue jeep said:


> Hey ladies can you share the item number of the TSV love to see it !


 
A240161 is possibly the item number.  So far, the bag is not showing up with this number.  

If you follow some of the links posted in this thread or review earlier posts, you will find pictures of the bag and the specifications given so far.

HTH

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this one too!  This may be the first TSV I get since 2010. (Which was also a satchel.)  Don't make me tell you what color I want!
> 
> It appears as if there will be two Dooney TSV's per gODFREAKo's  "Shh" thread.  S/he says the "next, _next_ TSV.  Coated cotton Chevron print.  I'm sorry for repeating this info if this has already been posted.
> 
> http://community.qvc.com/forums/dooney-bourke/topic/408833/shh.aspx



I'm puzzled by this.  I don't know if GFO means "next", like AFTER the leather satchel...or what.


----------



## Blue jeep

Does anyone have an item number a240616 isn't working is there another I can try I'm so impatient


----------



## MiaBorsa

The number is not in the system yet.  This info has been "leaked" but the bag isn't on the website yet.   Click on the link in the first post of this thread and you can see the bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm puzzled by this.  I don't know if GFO means "next", like AFTER the leather satchel...or what.


 
I'm confused too!  It's not like Dooney to have TSV's so close together.  I remember they threw in a "repeat" TSV of a tote in 2011, supposedly "back by popular demand" (the tote with two outside zip pockets, and you could snap, or hook the sides together to make it look more like a handbag), then they had a new bag about a month or so later.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey you.  Where ya been?    I agree, this bag is a winner.



Hey Sarah thanks for asking,It took me a while to figure out that I had a sinus infection and have been tired. Also  my battery on the laptop is shot & of course I am mad at apple that the replacement cost is stupid, so I have to stay attached to a wall to visit. 



Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hopi!!!


Hey Joy


----------



## gatorgirl07

Do any of you know when the November insider will come out?  I am anxiously awaiting the upload of the item number for this satchel.........


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do any of you know when the November insider will come out?  I am anxiously awaiting the upload of the item number for this satchel.........


 
It usually is sent out mid month.. around the 14th or 15th.  and then comes up on line a few days later.  Folks on the east coast get it quicker than those of us out west.  As soon as I can access mine.. I will post details (if no one else beats me to it)

What color are ya gonna get?  I'm still trying to decide.  I have a feeling I'll be going with the blue.  And I *seriously* do NOT need another blue bag!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Hey Sarah thanks for asking,It took me a while to figure out that I had a sinus infection and have been tired. Also  my battery on the laptop is shot & of course I am mad at apple that the replacement cost is stupid, so I have to stay attached to a wall to visit.
> 
> 
> Hey Joy


 
Oh dear.. sinus infections .. Ewwwwwwwwwww... and OUCH!!!!  Hope you feel better soon GF!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> It usually is sent out mid month.. around the 14th or 15th.  and then comes up on line a few days later.  Folks on the east coast get it quicker than those of us out west.  As soon as I can access mine.. I will post details (if no one else beats me to it)
> 
> What color are ya gonna get?  I'm still trying to decide.  I have a feeling I'll be going with the blue.  And I *seriously* do NOT need another blue bag!!!




I am sure I am getting the blue and I haven't decided in the caramel or red. I need a blue bag in my life!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Hey Sarah thanks for asking,It took me a while to figure out that I had a sinus infection and have been tired. Also  my battery on the laptop is shot & of course I am mad at apple that the replacement cost is stupid, so I have to stay attached to a wall to visit.


Hey girl.  Sorry to hear that you've been sick; hope you are better now.  It's good to "see" you.


----------



## bonjovigirl

A252799 I received the blue bag on Saturday and will pick the black up from the post office tomorrow. Love the blue. A240161 was the number on all the pics posted EXCEPT one. LOL I hope this helps.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> A252799 I received the blue bag on Saturday and will pick the black up from the post office tomorrow. Love the blue. A240161 was the number on all the pics posted EXCEPT one. LOL I hope this helps.



OMG!!!   Where are the pics????   Thanks for sharing the number; I just ordered caramel and red.


----------



## StillWG

bonjovigirl said:


> A252799 I received the blue bag on Saturday and will pick the black up from the post office tomorrow. Love the blue. A240161 was the number on all the pics posted EXCEPT one. LOL I hope this helps.


 
Thank you!   

I love your blue bag! 

Here's the link:


http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/store...e=48&keyword=A252799&ddkey=http:CatalogSearch

At 2 lbs 12 oz, this bag is gorgeous but a little heavier than I hoped.  :wondering

Congratulations to all who get her!


Sue


----------



## bonjovigirl

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!! Where are the pics???? Thanks for sharing the number; I just ordered caramel and red.


 
I haven't taken any pics yet. Bag is in hiding until tomorrow. i will try to post some later in the week if I can figure out how. The pic that was posted of the blue is very accurate. It is  a beautiful medium blue and is not navy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bonjovigirl said:


> A252799 I received the blue bag on Saturday and will pick the black up from the post office tomorrow. Love the blue. A240161 was the number on all the pics posted EXCEPT one. LOL I hope this helps.


 

is it a good size or is it small?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bonjovigirl said:


> A252799 I received the blue bag on Saturday and will pick the black up from the post office tomorrow. Love the blue. A240161 was the number on all the pics posted EXCEPT one. LOL I hope this helps.


 
I am loving the blue and brown


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!!   Where are the pics????   Thanks for sharing the number; I just ordered caramel and red.


 
yo MB, when you get yours can you please let me know how she compares to the Candance?  I really am loving the brown..

also, did I see that you got camel - girl we need to chat lmbao


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yo MB, when you get yours can you please let me know how she compares to the Candance?  I really am loving the brown..
> 
> also, did I see that you got camel - girl we need to chat lmbao



Will do!!  You know I had to have a brown bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> I haven't taken any pics yet. Bag is in hiding until tomorrow. i will try to post some later in the week if I can figure out how. The pic that was posted of the blue is very accurate. It is  a beautiful medium blue and is not navy.


 
Sorry your new bag is in Witness Protection!!      Is the bag heavy?  How's the shoulder strap...will it crossbody?   Sorry for all the questions.  Hope you can get the pics posted.


----------



## bonjovigirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> is it a good size or is it small?


 
It is the size of the regular satchel, 11 x10 x 6. The tassels on the side does cause it to cinch just a bit. I will put my things in it tomorrow and give it a test run. I think it will work for me, even though I usually carry larger bags.


----------



## bonjovigirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry your new bag is in Witness Protection!!  Is the bag heavy? How's the shoulder strap...will it crossbody? Sorry for all the questions. Hope you can get the pics posted.


 
I am 5' 6" and I can't use it as a crossbody. I actually like the shorter stap on this type of satchel. The description says the strap drop is 12- 16 in. I haven't measured this, but this seems accurate. I am trying not to order the red. I will gift the black one to my mom for Christmas.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bonjovigirl said:


> It is the size of the regular satchel, 11 x10 x 6. The tassels on the side does cause it to cinch just a bit. I will put my things in it tomorrow and give it a test run. I think it will work for me, even though I usually carry larger bags.


 
Thanks. would an ipad fit?


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry your new bag is in Witness Protection!!    *Is the bag heavy?*  How's the shoulder strap...will it crossbody?   Sorry for all the questions.  Hope you can get the pics posted.


 
The info says 2 lb 12 oz, Sarah.  That's heavier than the FVL Small Satchel.  I don't know how that can be since the Dillen bags usually are slightly lighter.  I hope the info is wrong!  I would love to get blue or palomino!


Sue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry your new bag is in *Witness Protection!!   *   Is the bag heavy?  How's the shoulder strap...will it crossbody?   Sorry for all the questions.  Hope you can get the pics posted.


 

girl u funny!!!!!
I am sorry for all the questions to...but this is a nice looking lady


----------



## bonjovigirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. would an ipad fit?


 
I am not sure but will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bonjovigirl said:


> I am not sure but will let you know tomorrow.


 
thnks


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> The info says 2 lb 12 oz, Sarah.  That's heavier than the FVL Small Satchel.  I don't know how that can be since the Dillen bags usually are slightly lighter.  I hope the info is wrong!  I would love to get blue or palomino!
> 
> 
> Sue



I saw that, Sue.  I wonder if that's for the entire set...bag and accessories.  Anyhow, I ordered 2 of them so we'll see.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> I am 5' 6" and I can't use it as a crossbody. I actually like the shorter stap on this type of satchel. The description says the strap drop is 12- 16 in. I haven't measured this, but this seems accurate. I am trying not to order the red. I will gift the black one to my mom for Christmas.



I agree with you about the strap...I'm short but I don't care for crossbody bags.


----------



## bonjovigirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I saw that, Sue. I wonder if that's for the entire set...bag and accessories. Anyhow, I ordered 2 of them so we'll see.


 
I will try to weigh the bag tomorrow. I am carrying a florentine satchel now, so I am use to heavy. The bag is excellent quality IMO. I just hope the smaller size works for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> I will try to weigh the bag tomorrow. I am carrying a florentine satchel now, so I am use to heavy. The bag is excellent quality IMO. I just hope the smaller size works for me.



I'm carrying the florentine small satchel right now, too.  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

A252799! Tear it up ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I just ordered caramel and red.



Update.  I cancelled the red.     It looks a little "tomatoey" so I'm not sure about it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> A252799! Tear it up ladies!



You are late to the party, GG.   Bonjovigirl got her bag today.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol, I'm on the app on my phone and it hadn't updated lol my bad...


----------



## bonjovigirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Update. I cancelled the red.  It looks a little "tomatoey" so I'm not sure about it.


 
I wasn't sure about the red color either, probably a good thing.  However, it does look lovely with the darker sierra trim.


----------



## gatorgirl07

bonjovigirl said:


> A252799 I received the blue bag on Saturday and will pick the black up from the post office tomorrow. Love the blue. A240161 was the number on all the pics posted EXCEPT one. LOL I hope this helps.



Thank you for the item number!   I just ordered the blue and am trying to decide on either the red or caramel...................


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> What color are ya gonna get?  I'm still trying to decide.  I have a feeling I'll be going with the blue.  And I *seriously* do NOT need another blue bag!!!



I did order this bag in blue.  I don't have a blue bag, and I wear A LOT of denim.......especially in the winter


----------



## bonjovigirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you for the item number!   I just ordered the blue and am trying to decide on either the red or caramel...................


 
I hope you like the blue one as much as I do. It is beautiful. Good luck deciding on another color. Happy to share the number.


----------



## gatorgirl07

bonjovigirl said:


> I hope you like the blue one as much as I do. It is beautiful. Good luck deciding on another color. Happy to share the number.



PLEASE, PLEASE!  Take a pic of the blue.  I must see this!  Do you like the color?  Size?


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Update.  I cancelled the red.     It looks a little "tomatoey" so I'm not sure about it.


 
The red is probably the same color as my red Pebble Leather Satchel from the outlet sale:  







She is a true red, not a tomato red, IMHO.  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> I wasn't sure about the red color either, probably a good thing.  However, it does look lovely with the darker sierra trim.



I might reorder after the on-air presentation or if someone else gets a red and the color isn't orangey.


----------



## bonjovigirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE! Take a pic of the blue. I must see this! Do you like the color? Size?


 
Will take pics tomorrow. Someone  will have to guide me in posting them here but I am willing to try. I LOVE the color and think the size will work, but haven't carried it yet. It is a classy bag; surprising for a tsv.


----------



## gatorgirl07

bonjovigirl said:


> Will take pics tomorrow. Someone  will have to guide me in posting them here but I am willing to try. I LOVE the color and think the size will work, but haven't carried it yet. It is a classy bag; surprising for a tsv.



I would  you forever!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I feel like the guy on those swat team shows trying to disarm the bomb...

"red or blue!? Red or blue!?"

Sighs


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's the November Insider.  Look on page 22 for some good pics!!   http://wcv2.com/publication/?i=178025


----------



## MiaBorsa

I am exhausting myself.  I changed my order AGAIN...now I'm getting red and not the caramel.     I need another hobby.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I haven't been this excited about a Dooney TSV since.... Since.... Since the last Dooney TSV! 

My name is GG... And I am an addict!


----------



## bonjovigirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I am exhausting myself. I changed my order AGAIN...now I'm getting red and not the caramel.  I need another hobby.


 
I think the red is gorgeous! I don't think it is an orange-red. Thanks for posting the link to the new insider.  How many item numbers can one tsv have? LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> I think the red is gorgeous! I don't think it is an orange-red. Thanks for posting the link to the new insider.  How many item numbers can one tsv have? LOL



The "pre-order" TSV number is always different from the "on air presentation" TSV item number.  Just more QVC madness.     (Once the TSV begins to air at midnight, the "pre-order" number won't work anymore.)


----------



## bonjovigirl

MiaBorsa said:


> The "pre-order" TSV number is always different from the "on air presentation" TSV item number. Just more QVC madness.  (Once the TSV begins to air at midnight, the "pre-order" number won't work anymore.)


 
The number they have to order now is A251408. The number I used is A252799. Both numbers are working over there now.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the November Insider.  Look on page 22 for some good pics!!   http://wcv2.com/publication/?i=178025



Thank you for sharing your insider.  I ordered the Honora set also


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> The number they have to order now is A251408. The number I used is A252799. Both numbers are working over there now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you for sharing your insider.  I ordered the Honora set also



Yay!   I grabbed the Orthaheel slippers in black.      I need orthotics after carrying Florentine handbags.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I grabbed the Orthaheel slippers in black.      I need orthotics after carrying Florentine handbags.



LOL.  I know what you mean.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the November Insider.  Look on page 22 for some good pics!!   http://wcv2.com/publication/?i=178025



*OMG - You posted the whole insider - some of those Q forum ladies panties would to be in a pinch if they knew:lolots::lolots:*

Those orthaheel slippers are darling, I'm thinking pink to go with my Coach Petal that you returned

.......wondering if coming off my :ban: for this bag
would be a real sign of weakness:true:


----------



## bayborn

hopi said:


> *OMG - You posted the whole insider - some of those Q forum ladies panties would to be in a pinch if they knew:lolots::lolots:*
> 
> Those orthaheel slippers are darling, I'm thinking pink to go with my Coach Petal that you returned
> 
> .......wondering if coming off my :ban: for this bag
> would be a real sign of weakness:true:


 Yes and webbie would be overdrive trying to delete, lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> *OMG - You posted the whole insider - some of those Q forum ladies panties would to be in a pinch if they knew:lolots:*
> 
> Those orthaheel slippers are darling, I'm thinking pink to go with my Coach Petal that you returned
> 
> .......wondering if coming off my :ban: for this bag
> would be a real sign of weakness:true:



I'm a rebel, what can I say??   :


----------



## gatorgirl07

This is why I love this forum, much better than the Q
:tpfrox:


----------



## MiaBorsa

tiffineyc said:


> Yes and webbie would be overdrive trying to delete, lol



I'm astonished that they left GodFreakO's thread with the TSV pictures up.  :weird:


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm astonished that they left GodFreakO's thread with the TSV pictures up.  :weird:



Sales are down since the hoopla with Paula Deen.  They need the revenue, I would think.  Everytime QVC posts on FB, most of the comments say. "Pause for Paula!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sales are down since the hoopla with Paula Deen.  They need the revenue, I would think.  Everytime they post on FB, most of the comments say. "Pause for Paula!"



I'll bet their sales are down since we all left there and stopped posting our photos.  The DF ladies sold more Dooneys than Lisa Robertson on her best day.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll bet their sales are down since we all left there and stopped posting our photos.  The DF ladies sold more Dooneys than Lisa Robertson on her best day.



Yeah, Buddy! :true:


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll bet their sales are down since we all left there and stopped posting our photos.  *The DF ladies sold more Dooneys than Lisa Robertson on her best day.   *





 ain't that the truth,
Still have fond memories of blowing up the LV Outlet, 
think they changed their outlet sales policy after that


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> think they changed their outlet sales policy after that



lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> ain't that the truth,
> Still have fond memories of blowing up the LV Outlet,
> think they changed their outlet sales policy after that



Those were the days, hopi!!   And you know, I never think of calling to order from the Dooney outlets any more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I am exhausting myself.  I changed my order AGAIN...now *I'm getting red* and not the caramel.     I need another hobby.


 

 I'm not going to get excited about you ordering red until I know you can't cancel the order!  None the less, I'm still proud (and shocked!) you even ordered red!   

Thank you very much for the link to in Insider!


----------



## StillWG

Thanks for the link to the Insider, Sarah!

I'm going to order the Orthoheel slippers too!  I've been wanting to try them.  They all seem to be on waitlist in my size.  

I'm still thinking about a color for the TSV and waiting for confirmation on the weight of the bag.  It's great to have clearer pictures of her!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not going to get excited about you ordering red until I know you can't cancel the order!  None the less, I'm still proud (and shocked!) you even ordered red!
> 
> Thank you very much for the link to in Insider!



You are quite welcome, GF.  And also, psychic!   I ended up cancelling my entire TSV order.     I'm iffy on the weight of that bag so I will be patient.  For once.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Thanks for the link to the Insider, Sarah!
> 
> I'm going to order the Orthoheel slippers too!  I've been wanting to try them.  They all seem to be on waitlist in my size.
> 
> I'm still thinking about a color for the TSV and waiting for confirmation on the weight of the bag.  It's great to have clearer pictures of her!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, it let me place the order for the slippers even though it says "waitlist" or whatever.  Order status shows "advance order," so I'll get them sooner or later.   

Like I told SIU Mom, I decided to cancel my TSV order because that does sound like a heavy bag.  (Although I have been known to change my mind.   )


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Sue, it let me place the order for the slippers even though it says "waitlist" or whatever.  Order status shows "advance order," so I'll get them sooner or later.
> 
> *Like I told SIU Mom, I decided to cancel my TSV order because that does sound like a heavy bag.*  (Although I have been known to change my mind.   )


 
  ITA....the weight was enough to make me reconsider.  I'll order one only if she's been on a diet since the weight was listed.

I'll have to try to finish an order for the slippers.  I just abandoned them in my cart!


Sue


----------



## Gilmoregirl

bonjovigirl said:


> I hope you like the blue one as much as I do. It is beautiful. Good luck deciding on another color. Happy to share the number.



Does the blue have silver tone hardware? It sure doesn't look goldtone in the pics


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I grabbed the Orthaheel slippers in black.      I need orthotics after carrying Florentine handbags.


 

I just spit my coffee out...girl u a MESS


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you for sharing your insider.  I ordered the Honora set also



It doesn't get much classier than carrying a Dooney while wearing pearls


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> It doesn't get much classier than carrying a Dooney while wearing pearls




I am a sucker for Honora.  When my grandmother gave me her pearls a few years ago, I was history.  I wear them all the time


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am a sucker for Honora.  When my grandmother gave me her pearls a few years ago, I was history.  I wear them all the time


My love affair with pearls started with a vintage akoya strand that belonged to my great grandmother and then my grandmother and now me...I pretty much always wear pearls


----------



## bonjovigirl

I took my bag out of hiding this morning It is heavy. I don't have a mail scale but I weighed it on both a digital bathroom scale and a food scale. It was 2lb 9oz on one and 2lb 10oz on the other. This was with both straps but minus stuffing and wristlet.

When I looked at the bag on Saturday it was out in the sun. It does look darker in my house but not as dark as a dooney navy satchel that I have. I will try to photograph both together later today.

I have the bag loaded up and will carry it with me today. I will also pick up my mom's black bag this morning. I plan to photograph both this evening. Are there directions on this site for uploading pics?

An ipad will fit. I will be back here later this evening. Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## elbgrl

Awaiting pictures!

This is a very pretty bag, and I'm interested in the green, but it does seem to be very heavy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bonjovigirl said:


> I took my bag out of hiding this morning It is heavy. I don't have a mail scale but I weighed it on both a digital bathroom scale and a food scale. It was 2lb 9oz on one and 2lb 10oz on the other. This was with both straps but minus stuffing and wristlet.
> 
> When I looked at the bag on Saturday it was out in the sun. It does look darker in my house but not as dark as a dooney navy satchel that I have. I will try to photograph both together later today.
> 
> I have the bag loaded up and will carry it with me today. I will also pick up my mom's black bag this morning. I plan to photograph both this evening. Are there directions on this site for uploading pics?
> 
> An ipad will fit. I will be back here later this evening. Hope you all have a great day!!


 

THANKS for your help
If the ipad will fit OMG I am happppy


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just spit my coffee out...girl u a MESS






LitGeek said:


> It doesn't get much classier than carrying a Dooney while wearing pearls


Girl, you are so right!   I love pearls, too!   (And I know that Beck and Joy also love pearls!) 



bonjovigirl said:


> I took my bag out of hiding this morning It is heavy. I don't have a mail scale but I weighed it on both a digital bathroom scale and a food scale. It was 2lb 9oz on one and 2lb 10oz on the other. This was with both straps but minus stuffing and wristlet.
> 
> When I looked at the bag on Saturday it was out in the sun. It does look darker in my house but not as dark as a dooney navy satchel that I have. I will try to photograph both together later today.
> 
> I have the bag loaded up and will carry it with me today. I will also pick up my mom's black bag this morning. I plan to photograph both this evening. Are there directions on this site for uploading pics?
> 
> An ipad will fit. I will be back here later this evening. Hope you all have a great day!!



Do you use the iphone app?  If not, do you have a photo sharing account, such as Photobucket or Snapfish?  



crazyforcoach09 said:


> THANKS for your help
> If the ipad will fit OMG I am happppy



OK, what color are you getting???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are so right!   I love pearls, too!   (And I know that Beck and Joy also love pearls!)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use the iphone app?  If not, do you have a photo sharing account, such as Photobucket or Snapfish?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, what color are you getting???


 
Ms Hershey!!!!!!!


----------



## LitGeek

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Hershey!!!!!!!


Great choice, the brown is so pretty with the contrasting trim! This satchel style is perfect for carrying around an ipad


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Hershey!!!!!!!



Brown!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Brown!!!


 

I KNEW you would like that LOLOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LitGeek said:


> Great choice, the brown is so pretty with the contrasting trim! This satchel style is perfect for carrying around an ipad


 

thanks me and my ipad have a special bond  and I carry it OFTEN


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> My love affair with pearls started with a vintage akoya strand that belonged to my great grandmother and then my grandmother and now me...I pretty much always wear pearls



I guess we are PEARLS twinsies....LOL  :shame:


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> It doesn't get much classier than carrying a Dooney while wearing pearls



Thank you


----------



## gatorgirl07

Too funny!  The blue is already waitlisted.......:giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Too funny!  The blue is already waitlisted.......:giggles:



Did you get yours, GG???


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> I guess we are PEARLS twinsies....LOL  :shame:


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am a sucker for Honora.  When my grandmother gave me her pearls a few years ago, I was history.  I wear them all the time



I also have a mini Honora collection 
obviously my obsessive collecting disorder is showing
Ordered a multicolor directly from their New York store because I was not happy with some the lusters on his Q colors and he does give Ripka the best pearls so got a necklace that has a couple of small silver stations.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Sue, it let me place the order for the slippers even though it says "waitlist" or whatever.  Order status shows "advance order," so I'll get them sooner or later.
> 
> Like I told SIU Mom, I decided to cancel my TSV order because that does sound like *a **heavy bag*.  (Although I have been known to change my mind.   )



That's it, I have heard enough
 where is my whistle,
 line -up, 
you all are starting to sound like a bunch of purse wimps, 
purse before pain


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are so right!   I love pearls, too!   (And I know that Beck and Joy also love pearls!)





hopi said:


> I also have a mini Honora collection
> obviously my obsessive collecting disorder is showing
> Ordered a multicolor directly from their New York store because I was not happy with some the lusters on his Q colors and he does give Ripka the best pearls so got a necklace that has a couple of small silver stations.



Yay  Happy to find some pearl sisters over here! I have a better collection of pearls than I do handbags


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you get yours, GG???




Mine should be here Thurs. I don't ever get too happy until I get shipment notice, but it was still available when I bought


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> That's it, I have heard enough
> 
> where is my whistle,
> 
> line -up,
> 
> you all are starting to sound like a bunch of purse wimps,
> 
> purse before pain




LOL. You go girl!  Whip them into shape


----------



## LitGeek

hopi said:


> That's it, I have heard enough
> where is my whistle,
> line -up,
> you all are starting to sound like a bunch of purse wimps,
> purse before pain


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## bonjovigirl

I am finally back home and have uploaded some pics of the tsv to photobucket. I will be happy to try to share them here if someone could tell me how. Thanks.


----------



## StillWG

bonjovigirl said:


> I am finally back home and have uploaded some pics of the tsv to photobucket. I will be happy to try to share them here if someone could tell me how. Thanks.


 
I have been able to copy and paste pictures from photobucket right into the text of the post.  There was a more complicated way of doing it but this is way easier and seems to work fine.


Sue


----------



## hopi

If Sue's way does not work for you copy the picture from photobucket and put in  the moutain icon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I have been able to copy and paste pictures from photobucket right into the text of the post.  There was a more complicated way of doing it but this is way easier and seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> Sue



Really?   I can't copy/paste a photo here.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


> I am finally back home and have uploaded some pics of the tsv to photobucket. I will be happy to try to share them here if someone could tell me how. Thanks.



Go to photobucket and copy the URL of the photo.  Come back here and open a "reply to thread" box.  Click on the little yellow "mountain" that hopi mentioned.  Paste the URL into the box and click OK.


----------



## bonjovigirl




----------



## bonjovigirl




----------



## bonjovigirl




----------



## bonjovigirl




----------



## bayborn

Thanks for the pictures...the blue does seem a bit more muted than the pics on the Q.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bonjovigirl said:


>



WOW.  Now I want the black.      Thanks for the pics BJG!


----------



## bonjovigirl

I was able to copy and paste. Thanks for al the tips. Now I know. LOL I posted a pic of the blue tsv with a navy pocket satchel so you could see the differences in color and one with th emerald snake embossed, which is the same size without the tassels.

As I said earlier, the bag is heavy but I am use to heavy. I really do love the blue. This may be a bit heavy for my mother so I may trade the black for red as I don't really need another black satchel. However, the black is stunning.

I am certainly not a photographer, but I hope these pics will give you some idea of size and color.


----------



## bayborn

Is it the same size as the embossed snakeskin bag? According to the Q online measurement the snakeskin is bigger but it doesn't appear that way in the picture.


----------



## hopi

bonjovigirl said:


>




you did great with the pictures 
the bags are beautiful 
both colors are stunning


----------



## bayborn

bonjovigirl said:


> I was able to copy and paste. Thanks for al the tips. Now I know. LOL I posted a pic of the blue tsv with a *navy pocket satchel* so you could see the differences in color and one with th emerald snake embossed, which is the same size without the tassels.
> 
> As I said earlier, the bag is heavy but I am use to heavy. I really do love the blue. This may be a bit heavy for my mother so I may trade the black for red as I don't really need another black satchel. However, the black is stunning.
> 
> I am certainly not a photographer, but I hope these pics will give you some idea of size and color.


 
I thought that was a black bag, lol, so since they are both blue I could see that the TSV blue is much more vibrant...thanks again for the pics.


----------



## bonjovigirl

Here is a pic of the blue and black tsv with the navy pocket satchel.


----------



## bonjovigirl

tiffineyc said:


> Is it the same size as the embossed snakeskin bag? According to the Q online measurement the snakeskin is bigger but it doesn't appear that way in the picture.


 
They are very close in size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I have been able to copy and paste pictures from photobucket right into the text of the post.  There was a more complicated way of doing it but this is way easier and seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> Sue





MiaBorsa said:


> Really?   I can't copy/paste a photo here.  Hmmmmm.



OK, nevermind.  I see that your photobucket account is public.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> I also have a mini Honora collection
> obviously my obsessive collecting disorder is showing
> Ordered a multicolor directly from their New York store because I was not happy with some the lusters on his Q colors and he does give Ripka the best pearls so got a necklace that has a couple of small silver stations.


 
Add me to the pearl/Honora pearl collectors society!!  LOVE my pearls.  My two favs tho are station pearl necklace.  One is with 14 kt gold... the other has larger pearls and is in a gold tone in that bronzo crap the Q keeps trying to push down our throats.  but in gold tone,.. its not bad.  

I have the tuxedo necklaces.. I have bracelets... Love my pearls. I even wear them when I go shopping at WalMart!!!!  No funky WalMartian pics from me!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

bonjovigirl said:


> Here is a pic of the blue and black tsv with the navy pocket satchel.


 
OOOOHHHHHH!!!!  NICE!!!!   I love this one!!!!  and you got two!!! good job.  Thank you so muchg for the picture.  Now I am really torn about what color to get.  Congrats on your new beauties!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Add me to the pearl/Honora pearl collectors society!!  LOVE my pearls.  My two favs tho are station pearl necklace.  One is with 14 kt gold... the other has larger pearls and is in a gold tone in that bronzo crap the Q keeps trying to push down our throats.  but in gold tone,.. its not bad.
> 
> I have the tuxedo necklaces.. I have bracelets... Love my pearls. I even wear them when I go shopping at WalMart!!!!  No funky WalMartian pics from me!!! hahahahaha




I have ALL the tuxedo sets. I love them because they go with everything!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

THANK YOU for the pics - !!!!!


----------



## LitGeek

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Add me to the pearl/Honora pearl collectors society!!  LOVE my pearls.  My two favs tho are station pearl necklace.  One is with 14 kt gold... the other has larger pearls and is in a gold tone in that bronzo crap the Q keeps trying to push down our throats.  but in gold tone,.. its not bad.
> 
> I have the tuxedo necklaces.. I have bracelets... Love my pearls. I even wear them when I go shopping at WalMart!!!!  No funky WalMartian pics from me!!! hahahahaha


----------



## StillWG

bonjovigirl said:


> Here is a pic of the blue and black tsv with the navy pocket satchel.


 
Thanks for all the great pictures of the TSVs....and your other bags!

I am so tempted to get the blue TSV after seeing your pictures.  I was leaning toward palomino but love that the blue isn't a navy after all.   



Sue


----------



## bonjovigirl

StillWG said:


> Thanks for all the great pictures of the TSVs....and your other bags!
> 
> I am so tempted to get the blue TSV after seeing your pictures. I was leaning toward palomino but love that the blue isn't a navy after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Good luck on choosing a color. I think all the colors are beautiful and am sure you will love the blue if that is what you decide. It is a color that I didn't have. Have a great day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, thanks to BJG, I ordered a black one.     Love that black/tan combo.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I can't wait to get mine!  I don't know how I am supposed to work ALL DAY when I know she will be there around 12:30pm


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, thanks to BJG, I ordered a black one.     Love that black/tan combo.


Mmmm...the black is SO pretty 



gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't wait to get mine!  I don't know how I am supposed to work ALL DAY when I know she will be there around 12:30pm



 Looking forward to pics and your review!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> Mmmm...the black is SO pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to pics and your review!




In my best Michelle tanner voice, "You got it, dude!"


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> In my best Michelle tanner voice, "You got it, dude!"


:giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> :giggles::giggles::giggles:



I knew someone would get the reference to the early 90's


----------



## hopi

Thought that someone had ordered the TSV in red. The navy is already showing wait list.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I did, it will be here tomorrow. I'll post pics if anyone hasn't done so for the red yet


----------



## MiaBorsa

Woo hoo!!   I'm ready for more pics!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I did, it will be here tomorrow. I'll post pics if anyone hasn't done so for the red yet



You paid for the faster shipping because you couldn't wait?  ME TOO!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I had to lol I won't be home to intercept next week


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I had to lol I won't be home to intercept next week



Darn.  I thought you were as crazy as me!


----------



## gatorgirl07

FYI to anyone who was on the fence about this bag.......IT IS SOLD OUT ACCORDING TO Q

ETA:  Nevermind.  It's just the item number I used (A240161) that they have messed with.  The link from the insider is still working


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Darn.  I thought you were as crazy as me!



Lol! Don't get me wrong... I'm crazy excited to get it lol I could have waited to order it next week so it would come while I was home buuutt.. Nah! I wanted it now lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Don't get me wrong... I'm crazy excited to get it lol I could have waited to order it next week so it would come while I was home buuutt.. Nah! I wanted it now lol



I don't blame you.  I wanted mine now also


----------



## RuedeNesle

bonjovigirl said:


> I was able to copy and paste. Thanks for al the tips. Now I know. LOL I posted a pic of the blue tsv with a navy pocket satchel so you could see the differences in color and one with th emerald snake embossed, which is the same size without the tassels.
> 
> As I said earlier, the bag is heavy but I am use to heavy. I really do love the blue. This may be a bit heavy for my mother so I may trade the black for red as I don't really need another black satchel. However, the black is stunning.
> 
> I am certainly not a photographer, but I hope these pics will give you some idea of size and color.


 
Hi BJG!

You did a great job with the pics!  Thanks for the info on the weight, and the comparison pics. I have the pocket satchel in red (like the one in your 3rd pic in navy). Do you think the TSV is heavier than that?  Because the pocket satchel is not too heavy for me, even with the stuff I carry.

Thanks again for sharing and comparing! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> I did, it will be here tomorrow. I'll post pics if anyone hasn't done so for the red yet


 
Hi GGirl!

I can't wait to see pics of the RED TSV!  I hope you love it when it arrives!


----------



## bonjovigirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BJG!
> 
> You did a great job with the pics! Thanks for the info on the weight, and the comparison pics. I have the pocket satchel in red (like the one in your 3rd pic in navy). Do you think the TSV is heavier than that? Because the pocket satchel is not too heavy for me, even with the stuff I carry.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing and comparing! Congrats!


 
Thank you, RuedeNesle. Yes, the TSV feels a bit heavier than the medium pocket satchel. I am not at home right now and can't weigh the pocket sacthel, but the q lists the weight at 2lb 3 oz. HTH


----------



## bonjovigirl

hopi said:


> you did great with the pictures
> the bags are beautiful
> both colors are stunning


 
Thank you.


----------



## bonjovigirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, thanks to BJG, I ordered a black one.  Love that black/tan combo.


 
The black is gorgeous!! It is "classic" Dooney. I hope you love it when you get it.


----------



## bonjovigirl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OOOOHHHHHH!!!! NICE!!!! I love this one!!!! and you got two!!! good job. Thank you so muchg for the picture. Now I am really torn about what color to get. Congrats on your new beauties!!!


 
Thank you! Good luck choosing a color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I hope we'll be seeing more photos today!!   I'm anxious to see red, ivy, and palomino.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope we'll be seeing more photos today!!   I'm anxious to see red, ivy, and palomino.



I've been doing the UPS dance... My red should be here soon lol


----------



## LitGeek

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've been doing the UPS dance... My red should be here soon lol


Yay! Your day must be going so slowly


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've been doing the UPS dance... My red should be here soon lol


Ugh, I hate that.   I think we are the last delivery of the day, so sometimes it's 7 p.m. before the brown truck rumbles up the street.


----------



## brookeab

bonjovigirl said:


>



What a GREAT BAG! I can't decide on a color....Brown or Blue? Ugh!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

LitGeek said:


> Yay! Your day must be going so slowly



It is... I have cleaned the entire house and finished the laundry... The lil one is too busy to play with mama so now I am just W A I T I N G lol ugh


----------



## bonjovigirl

brookeab said:


> What a GREAT BAG! I can't decide on a color....Brown or Blue? Ugh!


 

Choosing a color is difinitely the hardest part. I adore the blue one but the black I bought for my mother, is really my favorite. Good luck in deciding.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lighter than the pocket tote


----------



## Gilmoregirl

.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

brookeab said:


> What a GREAT BAG! I can't decide on a color....Brown or Blue? Ugh!




Blue!  That's the color I got!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've been doing the UPS dance... My red should be here soon lol




I have been too. Anytime someone walks into my classroom I look up anxiously awaiting the cutie in the brown pants to come strolling in. I've already seen my FedEx guy and two more. No UPS


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The back slip pocket is just big enough for my iphone 5 in an otterbox commuter case. I'm pressed, she's much lighter than I expected. And much prettier!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have been too. Anytime someone walks into my classroom I look up anxiously awaiting the cutie in the brown pants to come strolling in. I've already seen my FedEx guy and two more. No UPS



Lol... That will be my personal purgatory


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> She is gorgeous!







Gilmoregirl said:


> Lighter than the pocket tote




Oh, how I love THAT RED!  I wish that it would go with everything I have in my closet. I REALLY, REALLY, wanted it, but I thought it would clash with all the warm colors I wear. I'm sad, but thinking this may be the second color I get


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I couldn't be happier with this one. Dooney did an outstanding job on this one!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... That will be my personal purgatory




Thank you for understanding. My colleagues think I am out of my mind. I have been stalking the receptionist to see if she has seen anything today ...........


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oh, how I love THAT RED!  I wish that it would go with everything I have in my closet. I REALLY, REALLY, wanted it, but I thought it would clash with all the warm colors I wear. I'm sad, but thinking this may be the second color I get



And I think I'm going back for your blue LOL


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> And I think I'm going back for your blue LOL




It's already on wait list


----------



## bonjovigirl

Gilmoregirl said:


> .......


 
Be still my heart! The red is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> She is gorgeous!



OMG
It really is!!!!!!
I have nothing that looks like this in my stash. Love the color combo.
Congrats on such a beauty.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> .......




The TSV is like the little classy sister. Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl




----------



## Gilmoregirl

I love you guys! Nobody in my life understands the love of handbags! Lol


----------



## LitGeek

I love the red Gilmoregirl!!! Just beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, she's a BEAUTY!!!      On my monitor, she seems a little pink-ish.  Is this true, or is she a true red?   WOW!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

She's a beautiful, true red. No pink, no orange. I am thrilled


----------



## gatorgirl07

Before I post pics of my blue, look at the condition if the box. It looks like it was stomped on. Plus, it got opened and taped with clear packing tape!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Before I post pics of my blue, look at the condition if the box. It looks like it was stomped on. Plus, it got opened and taped with clear packing tape!!!
> 
> View attachment 2368645
> View attachment 2368646
> View attachment 2368647



So was mine! I emailed CS and sent pics


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> So was mine! I emailed CS and sent pics



I didn't think to email them.  I think I will do that next.  I am very irritated!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Is the bag OK?   QVC probably couldn't care less unless the purse is damaged.  I'm sure that happened at UPS.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Is the bag OK?   QVC probably couldn't care less unless the purse is damaged.  I'm sure that happened at UPS.



It is ok.  Thier packaging suck though, and it looks like Dooney is cutting corners on the packaging.  They are not using paper to cover buckles and such anymore.  It is just sticky clear tape-ish stuff


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It's odd that ours are cut and taped exactly the same way


----------



## bonjovigirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> It is ok. Thier packaging suck though, and it looks like Dooney is cutting corners on the packaging. They are not using paper to cover buckles and such anymore. It is just sticky clear tape-ish stuff


 
One of my boxes was also completely trashed and had been opened. Mine were shipped USPS priority mail.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

See


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> See




Well that some crap right there!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yep lol that's what I thought... I bet money they were shipped like that, especially when BJG says one of hers was the same


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yep lol that's what I thought... I bet money they were shipped like that, especially when BJG says one of hers was the same




Are you in the east Coast also?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Are you in the east Coast also?



No, St Louis


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> No, St Louis




Hmmm. That's surprising. Usually it's concentrated in one area


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pics of my blue TSV





	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yep... I have to have that one too, wait list will work for me... I got the raised eye brow from hubby when he seen my new baby today lol it's better to space them out!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Do you ladies see how the top of my satchel is wavy in the first pic?  Anyone have any idea how to get that out?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

She's a beauty GG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> She's a beauty GG!



Thank you!  I am in love!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do you ladies see how the top of my satchel is wavy in the first pic?  Anyone have any idea how to get that out?


I hung mine by the handles on a door knob and it straightened out


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I hung mine by the handles on a door knob and it straightened out



Yours was wavy also?  So strange.  Did you hang it empty or full?  I have already loaded mine up and taken her out on the town with the hubs


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do you ladies see how the top of my satchel is wavy in the first pic?  Anyone have any idea how to get that out?



The pic in the Insider (ivy) has that same wavy top.  I guess that's just how they look.   Beautiful blue, GG!   Congrats!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yours was wavy also?  So strange.  Did you hang it empty or full?  I have already loaded mine up and taken her out on the town with the hubs


Full... I had seen a video about the wavy zippers on satchels and it's what they said to do lol or grab it by the handles and bounce it up and down

I had mine loaded within minutes of getting her... As soon as I was done with the pics lol I normally don't use the shoulder strap but it works quite nicely with this one. I do wish the wristlet could have been bigger though

Video link:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6uwE-JiwPyQ


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lighter than the pocket tote


 


Gilmoregirl said:


> I couldn't be happier with this one. Dooney did an outstanding job on this one!


Hi Gilmoregirl!

YIPPEE!!!!!!!!  It's beautiful!  Thanks for the pics!  



gatorgirl07 said:


> Pics of my blue TSV


 
Hi Gatorgirl!  I'm really lovin' this bag.  You know I'm partial to red but this bag is beautiful in any color!

Thanks for the pics of the back and inside.


Congrats Gator/Gilmore Girls!


----------



## RuedeNesle

bonjovigirl said:


> Thank you, RuedeNesle. Yes, the TSV feels a bit heavier than the medium pocket satchel. I am not at home right now and can't weigh the pocket sacthel, but the q lists the weight at 2lb 3 oz. HTH


 
Thanks BJG!  This helps a lot!


----------



## bayborn

Thanks everyone for the pictures but I do have a question: Can the hand handles be removed by undoing the buckles and sliding the leather up through slot? TIA


----------



## Gilmoregirl

No lol I tried! They are attached above the buckle


----------



## bayborn

Gilmoregirl said:


> No lol I tried! They are attached above the buckle


 
Ok so the leather is stitched together? I was wondering because I sometimes like to remove my hand handles...I did so on all three of my mini flo satchels...then untie the tassels on the sides and thread them through the leather that held the rings for the hand handle but I guess I wouldn't be able to do that with this bag. thanks for the info.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tiffineyc said:


> Ok so the leather is stitched together? I was wondering because I sometimes like to remove my hand handles...I did so on all three of my mini flo satchels...then untie the tassels on the sides and thread them through the leather that held the rings for the hand handle but I guess I wouldn't be able to do that with this bag. thanks for the info.


Yes. They are sewn together just below the O ring at the base of the handles. I wanted to see if they could be adjusted myself


----------



## bayborn

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yes. They are sewn together just below the O ring at the base of the handles. I wanted to see if they could be adjusted myself


 
Ok thanks again...now I just need to decide if the depth of the bag is going to be too wide (stick out to far from my body), then pick a color, lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

tiffineyc said:


> Ok thanks again...now I just need to decide if the depth of the bag is going to be too wide (stick out to far from my body), then pick a color, lol




I've been using this bag for the latter part if the day, and she doesn't feel cumbersome at all. I don't think you will find it to wide. Very comfortable


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Pics of my blue TSV
> 
> View attachment 2368738
> View attachment 2368740
> View attachment 2368744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368748
> View attachment 2368752


Verrrry nice


----------



## dcooney4

Is the weight correct now that you ladies have received them?  This is my favorite tsv so far but I can not do two pounds and over.  I adore this bag and really would like one.


----------



## LitGeek

The blue is gorgeous *gg07*  Happy to hear you loved it so much you moved right in and took it around town. Enjoy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've been using this bag for the latter part if the day, and she doesn't feel cumbersome at all. I don't think you will find it to wide. Very comfortable



I totally agree. She's very easy to carry. She's not stiff like most of the satchels. Very comfortable.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

dcooney4 said:


> Is the weight correct now that you ladies have received them?  This is my favorite tsv so far but I can not do two pounds and over.  I adore this bag and really would like one.


I don't own a scale lol so I can't say precisely what she weighs. I do know she felt much lighter than the pocket satchel (the pink one in the pic next to her). But I would say the weight is probably close to accurate. She just doesn't feel that heavy to me. I carried her out and about all afternoon yesterday and didn't feel weighed down.


----------



## LitGeek

Gilmoregirl said:


> I don't own a scale lol so I can't say precisely what she weighs. I do know she felt much lighter than the pocket satchel (the pink one in the pic next to her). But I would say the weight is probably close to accurate. She just doesn't feel that heavy to me. I carried her out and about all afternoon yesterday and didn't feel weighed down.


I don't own a scale either  but I think how the bag carries matters more than the weight. I was surprised by how much lighter the larger Flo Satchel felt when carrying it than the Flo Smith does and they are supposed to weigh the same 3# 1oz. I think it has to do with how the weight is distributed...handles vs. straps. This is probably why many of you who own the Cheslea say it doesn't carry heavy even though it is 3 lbs.


----------



## gatorgirl07

dcooney4 said:


> Is the weight correct now that you ladies have received them?  This is my favorite tsv so far but I can not do two pounds and over.  I adore this bag and really would like one.




She doesn't feel like she weighs that much to me either. I wonder if it possible that they weighed it with the wristlet included in it. This bag just carries so well, it won't feel heavy at all. I am in love with this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My black one is out for delivery!!       I'll weigh it when it gets here.


----------



## hopi

LitGeek said:


> I don't own a scale either  but I think how *the bag carries matters more than the weight*. I was surprised by how much lighter the larger Flo Satchel felt when carrying it than the Flo Smith does and they are supposed to weigh the same 3# 1oz. I think it has to do with how the weight is distributed...handles vs. straps. This is probably why many of you who own the Cheslea say it doesn't carry heavy even though it is 3 lbs.





gatorgirl07 said:


> *She doesn't feel like she weighs that much to me *either. I wonder if it possible that they weighed it with the wristlet included in it. This bag just carries so well, it won't feel heavy at all. I am in love with this bag!



Sometimes I honestly think it depends if the bag has been constructed in a way that the balance of the bag  makes a huge difference in making it feel heavy.
I love this bag it has such a classic look.


----------



## StillWG

Love the pictures of the TSVs that are appearing here!

Thank you to all for posting your pictures.  Enjoy your new bags!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> Is the weight correct now that you ladies have received them?  This is my favorite tsv so far but I can not do two pounds and over.  I adore this bag and really would like one.



Empty weight for the bag is *2 lb 6 oz.* 

I got my black and OMG, this purse is a total winner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Size comparo... with florentine small satchel:


----------



## elbgrl

That is very pretty!  How does it feel weight-wise compared to the florentine?


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a little lighter, Rosie.  Also has good balance so it really does not "carry heavy."


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Gorgeous!


----------



## bonjovigirl

Congratulations!! Your bag is stunning.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Empty weight for the bag is *2 lb 6 oz.*
> 
> I got my black and OMG, this purse is a total winner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!





bonjovigirl said:


> Congratulations!! Your bag is stunning.



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


>



You need one, hopi!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> You need one, hopi!!



I know

Red is in my cart right now


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> I know
> 
> Red is in my cart right now


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> Empty weight for the bag is *2 lb 6 oz.*
> 
> I got my black and OMG, this purse is a total winner.



It is lovely. Thank you so much for weighing it.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Size comparo... with florentine small satchel:


Your new bag is gorgeous  It looks like a nice size too! Enjoy!


----------



## kcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Empty weight for the bag is *2 lb 6 oz.*
> 
> I got my black and OMG, this purse is a total winner.


Wow that's pretty!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I want to order the brown or Carmel.  Anyone have pics of those bags?  I also love the black, red and palimino. This is hard...


----------



## gatorgirl07

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I want to order the brown or Carmel.  Anyone have pics of those bags?  I also love the black, red and palimino. This is hard...




It was very hard to pick a color. This is the best TSV the Q has had in a looooong time


----------



## elbgrl

Oh oh the red and black are both tempting me.  Love all the pictures!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Size comparo... with florentine small satchel:


 
Wait. What happened to RED?  I knew not to get my hopes up until it shipped!
Congrats Sarah!  It's beautiful! Thanks for the comparo pic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I want to order the brown or Carmel.  Anyone have pics of those bags?  I also love the black, red and palimino. This is hard...



There is a good picture of the caramel in the Insider.  (Link in one of the previous posts.)  Look on page 22.


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Wait. What happened to RED? *I knew not to get my hopes up until it shipped!*
> Congrats Sarah!  It's beautiful! Thanks for the comparo pic!


 


Black is gorgeous though....


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> It is lovely. Thank you so much for weighing it.


You're welcome!  The bag does not seem heavy.


LitGeek said:


> Your new bag is gorgeous  It looks like a nice size too! Enjoy!


Thanks!


kcoach said:


> Wow that's pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Size comparo... with florentine small satchel:


 

Beautiful, Sarah!  

Thanks for the great TSV pix!  

I'm still on the "fence" about the TSV....now I'm thinking I should add the Small Florentine to my collection after all.  Time will tell....


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Wait. What happened to RED?  I knew not to get my hopes up until it shipped!
> Congrats Sarah!  It's beautiful! Thanks for the comparo pic!



   Girl, I changed my order so many times, I'll probably get the "Too Many Order Changes" letter from QVC!!!      I had the hardest time making up my mind, and I'm STILL thinking about that red one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *Girl, I changed my order so many times, I'll probably get the "Too Many Order Changes" letter from QVC!!!   *   I had the hardest time making up my mind, and I'm STILL thinking about that red one.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm STILL thinking about that red one.




Me too!  I am trying to not buy it, but she is calling my name


----------



## LisaBee

Thank you all for your pictures and reviews. I ordered the Black and am thinking I want the Blue!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LisaBee said:


> Thank you all for your pictures and reviews. I ordered the Black and am thinking I want the Blue!



   Congrats, Lisa!  The black is gorgeous... and so is the blue!   I think all the colors are winners in this bag.


----------



## hopi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I want to order the brown or Carmel.  Anyone have pics of those bags?  I also love the black, red and palimino. This is hard...



That tone on tone is amazing and really looks like money(sorry if sounds like LR).
wont catch me throwing any Dooney's.


----------



## tlo

I caved and ordered the blue!!  Can't wait to get it.

NOW, I'm being haunted by all the other colors!!!  ACK!!!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> I caved and ordered the blue!!  Can't wait to get it.
> 
> NOW, I'm being *haunted by all the other colors*!!!  ACK!!!




Hey t
It really is a hard to pick, let us know if you change your mind before she ships


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> Hey t
> 
> It really is a hard to pick, let us know if you change your mind before she ships




Not everyone gets to change their minds like Sarah.......lol


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Hey t
> It really is a hard to pick, let us know if you change your mind before she ships



Hey Hopi!!

I for sure want the blue but I have a feeling this bag will be worth having in another color.  LOL


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not everyone gets to change their minds like Sarah.......lol



This is true!!  LOL!

I'm trying to sit on my hands till the presentaion.  Don't know if I'm going to make it.  LOL

GG, have you carried yours yet?  How does she carry?


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> This is true!!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to sit on my hands till the presentaion.  Don't know if I'm going to make it.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> GG, have you carried yours yet?  How does she carry?




I changed into her as soon as I got home. She carried like a lightweight bag. Not heavy at all. I  in love with this bag!


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> This is true!!  LOL!
> 
> I'm trying to sit on my hands till the presentaion.  Don't know if I'm going to make it.  LOL
> 
> GG, have you carried yours yet?  How does she carry?


 
T, hi!

Seems like old times on the DF with all the GFs hanging out!  

It's fun to have a TSV that brings out the "party" spirit!  


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> T, hi!
> 
> Seems like old times on the DF with all the GFs hanging out!
> 
> It's fun to have a TSV that brings out the "party" spirit!
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue!!

OMG!  It's been too long!  So good to chat with you!

I'm excited about this one.  I haven't bought a TSV since May 2010!  LOL!

How are you?


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I changed into her as soon as I got home. She carried like a lightweight bag. Not heavy at all. I  in love with this bag!



That's great!!  Or maybe not.....LOL!

I like too many of the colors!!!

Congrats on your blue one.  You have great taste!!  LOL


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Hi Sue!!
> 
> OMG!  It's been too long!  *So good to chat with you*!
> 
> I'm excited about this one.  I haven't bought a TSV since May 2010!  LOL!
> 
> How are you?


 

I feel the same about you!  

Things are great in SD.  I moved over the summer and still haven't found all my handbags in the boxes.  Gives me a great reason to be adding a few more to the family!  

Hope all is going well in your life!


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> I feel the same about you!
> 
> Things are great in SD.  I moved over the summer and still haven't found all my handbags in the boxes.  Gives me a great reason to be adding a few more to the family!
> 
> Hope all is going well in your life!
> 
> 
> Sue



OH I hate moving!!  You are right, that give you a perfect excuse for buying more bags!!!  LOL!!

Things are good here.


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> That's great!!  Or maybe not.....LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I like too many of the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blue one.  You have great taste!!  LOL




Thanks. It has been too long since I have "seen" you!  I love my blue and trying to convince myself I don't NEED the red.......or caramel


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks. It has been too long since I have "seen" you!  I love my blue and trying to convince myself I don't NEED the red.......or caramel



Yes it has bee too long!

I love your blue too.  I don't need the red either, nor the caramel, or ivey, or .........


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> Yes it has bee too long!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your blue too.  I don't need the red either, nor the caramel, or ivey, or .........




I feel the exact same way. I can justify the blue since I don't have a blue and I wear a lot if jeans, but........idk about the rest


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I feel the exact same way. I can justify the blue since I don't have a blue and I wear a lot if jeans, but........idk about the rest



My problem is I love color but I REALLY love brown.  I don't have a blue either, but I don't have a red, or green.  But since I wear jeans a lot too, I went with the blue.

The last thing I need is another brown but that usually tends to always be my first pick.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not everyone gets to change their minds like Sarah.......lol





tlo said:


> This is true!!  LOL!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


>


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


>




Lol. We've got you pegged Sarah!


----------



## NanciJ17

StillWG said:


> T, hi!
> 
> Seems like old times on the DF with all the GFs hanging out!
> 
> It's fun to have a TSV that brings out the "party" spirit!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Sue...
You convinced me to come over here.  It's great to see so many of the QVC Dooney GF's posting!   

Nanci


----------



## StillWG

NanciJ17 said:


> Sue...
> *You convinced me to come over here.*  It's great to see so many of the QVC Dooney GF's posting!
> 
> Nanci


 

  I'm so glad that you found us, Nanci!  

It took me a liitle while to get used to the slightly different format.  Now I love it here!



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

Wow, this TSV is really pretty. All colors are gorgeous! I love the red one!

Congrats on your bags!


----------



## elbgrl

Nice gathering of the "old" gang here &#128515;. 

Couldn't resist any longer - ordered the red


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Nice gathering of the "old" gang here &#128515;.
> 
> Couldn't resist any longer - ordered the red



Hey Rosie!!!

Congrats!  When you get it, post a pic!!  I'm eyeing the red too!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Wow, this TSV is really pretty. All colors are gorgeous! I love the red one!
> 
> Congrats on your bags!



Hey MB!

I love the red too!  This one is hard to pick just one color!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Nice gathering of the "old" gang here &#128515;.
> 
> Couldn't resist any longer - ordered the red



I hope you love it as much as I do! I've gotten quite a few compliments already


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> I love the red too!  This one is hard to pick just one color!



Hey T!
I know, I love multiples! That's why I've been ignoring it for now, but after seeing all the pics I don't know if I'll be able to resist. So far red is winning!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Hey T!
> I know, I love multiples! That's why I've been ignoring it for now, but after seeing all the pics I don't know if I'll be able to resist. So far red is winning!



I know what you mean!  I was good until I saw all the pics.  They sent me right over the edge!  LOL


----------



## StillWG

This TSV is falling into the "impossible to resist" category!  Finally a "winner" for a TSV!

So far I haven't ordered one but the date for airing is still a while away.  

Hope everyone has a Monday!


Sue


----------



## NanciJ17

I haven't ordered one yet, either....but it's so tempting. I carry my full size ipad with me often, and my content weight for my bags is pretty hefty, so I have really started considering bag weight when I purchase new bags.   But....love the blue and the black bags....and the pics are soooo lovely.  

Nanci


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> This TSV is falling into the "impossible to resist" category!  Finally a "winner" for a TSV!
> 
> So far I haven't ordered one but the date for airing is still a while away.
> 
> Hope everyone has a Monday!
> 
> 
> Sue


I have been resisting temptation too...but seeing these photos and positive reviews is definitely making it difficult! So happy for all of you who have received and love your bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did anyone get a palomino color yet??  Or ivy???


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone get a palomino color yet??  Or ivy???



So what did you do wrong last night to shut down the purse forum???
They needed hours to get undone whatever it was


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> So what did you do wrong last night to shut down the purse forum???
> They needed hours to get undone whatever it was


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone get a palomino color yet??  Or ivy???



Or the brown?  LOL


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> Or the brown?  LOL



I am stuck between the brown and the red.  If anyone does get it, please share


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am stuck between the brown and the red.  If anyone does get it, please share



Me too!!  Well actually, the brown, red and the ivy.  

My blue shows it shipped yesterday but there's no tracking info other than "billing information received"  ERRRRRR


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am LOVING the blue!  I have to have one of these colors, but I have always told myself that brown is SOOO boring......


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I love the caramel, but I want to see the palomino too lol I cancelled my blue wait list until we see some of the other colors...


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am LOVING the blue!  I have to have one of these colors, but I have always told myself that brown is SOOO boring......



I'm loving your blue too!  LOL!  I'm drooling over your pics until mine get here.

I love brown!!!  I will always pick the brown first, but I have so many brown.  But it sure is pretty!    SIGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am LOVING the blue!  I have to have one of these colors, but I have always told myself that brown is SOOO boring......


 
gg07, what color code does your blue bag show?  Is it Marine Blue?

I'm wondering if the brown is "Bark".

The Pebble Grain Satchels that were the outlet specials in early Sept. and are now on ILD (info thanks to southerncharm) have both Marine and Bark as color alternatives so I am wondering if the TSV is the same leathers.

http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/Categories

TIA


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> gg07, what color code does your blue bag show?  Is it Marine Blue?
> 
> I'm wondering if the brown is "Bark".
> 
> The Pebble Grain Satchels that were the outlet specials in early Sept. and are now on ILD (info thanks to southerncharm) have both Marine and Bark as color alternatives so I am wondering if the TSV is the same leathers.
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/Categories
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Sue



The label just says blue.  I am not sure if it is the same or not


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> I'm loving your blue too!  LOL!  I'm drooling over your pics until mine get here.
> 
> I love brown!!!  I will always pick the brown first, but I have so many brown.  But it sure is pretty!    SIGH!!!!!!!!!!



See, I am the opposite.  I have never bought a brown bag.  It has always seemed like an "old lady" color.

I am torn


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> See, I am the opposite.  I have never bought a brown bag.  It has always seemed like an "old lady" color.
> 
> I am torn



Sarah

gg the term is classic


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> sarah
> 
> Gg the term is classic



lol.  No offense intended of course


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> The label just says blue.  I am not sure if it is the same or not


 
Thanks for checking, GF!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Thanks for checking, GF!
> 
> 
> Sue



NP.  I didn't know if this is the info you wanted


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> NP.  I didn't know if this is the info you wanted


 
I was just curious about what color D&B had labeled the bag.  Sometimes they do just use the obvious choice, like '"red" or "blue".  The Q doesn't always use the same name for the color for some reason.


Sue


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> lol.  No offense intended of course



None taken
I am an earthtone fanatic and a taurus like our dear Sarah, love that she runs the whole range,  her warm, calming and sophisticated style is tdf.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Heck, they seem not to even use the same color choices for the bags from dooney that are well known


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> None taken
> I am an earthtone fanatic and a taurus like our dear Sarah, love that she runs the whole range,  her warm, calming and sophisticated style is tdf.



I am also a Taurus, but still prefer the warmer colours.  I have all the other trademarks of a Taurean though.  Especially, stubborn as the day is long.....lol


----------



## tlo

My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.



How can we ever see enough , very beautiful picture


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> How can we ever see enough , very beautiful picture



Thanks hopi!!!!!

I'm trying not to order another color!  LOL!!


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.


 

  This bag is so pretty....there can't be too many pictures of her!

Congratulations, T!

I'm still restraining myself from ordering one.    I am unpacking satchel after satchel.....my goodness, I think I have one or two.     Perhaps just one more wouldn't hurt anything.   We'll see.....


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> This bag is so pretty....there can't be too many pictures of her!
> 
> Congratulations, T!
> 
> I'm still restraining myself from ordering one.    I am unpacking satchel after satchel.....my goodness, I think I have one or two.     Perhaps just one more wouldn't hurt anything.   We'll see.....
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue!

Thanks!  I adore this bag.  She's going out with me tomorrow!!

I'm sure one more satchel wouldn't hurt a thing.  LOL!

I'm trying not to order another one.  Good thing I like too many of the colors so it makes it hard to pick one.  LOL


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Hi Sue!
> 
> Thanks!  I adore this bag.  She's going out with me tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm sure one more satchel wouldn't hurt a thing.  LOL!
> 
> I'm trying not to order another one.  Good thing I like too many of the colors so it makes it hard to pick one.  LOL


 

The problem is that I already have satchels in almost every color.    That makes justifying another a little difficult!

Have fun carrying your new blue beauty, T!  I think that's the color I would order if I were to cave!


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> The problem is that I already have satchels in almost every color.    That makes justifying another a little difficult!
> 
> Have fun carrying your new blue beauty, T!  I think that's the color I would order if I were to cave!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
I love the blue!  It's the perfect blue for jeans!!

If you do order, I hope you love yours as much as I do mine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.



     GORGEOUS!   I just love that blue, GF!    SO pretty!!   Congrats!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> GORGEOUS!   I just love that blue, GF!    SO pretty!!   Congrats!!



Thanks honey!!  I'm over the moon for this one!!!

AND I LOVE your new bag.  That is a STUNNING bag!!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.


That is a great pic! I'm still trying to decide on my second color. I had the blue in wait list but cancelled it. I'm thinking the blue will still be the perfect sister to my red lol Enjoy her!


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.



Oh, love this!  That's a great color -  enjoy her.!


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Oh, love this!  That's a great color -  enjoy her.!



Thanks elbgrl!  I love this bag.  I may need another!!!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> That is a great pic! I'm still trying to decide on my second color. I had the blue in wait list but cancelled it. I'm thinking the blue will still be the perfect sister to my red lol Enjoy her!



Thanks!!!  I think the blue would be very happy with her red sister!!  I'm eyeing the red myself.  LOL


----------



## cathydewey

I received my TSV in IVY today!  I really like this bag.  I was "on the fence" and kept cancelling, reordering, cancelling, etc. and decided to try the Ivy.  It is a very beautiful bag. It is just the right size for me.  I'm a little concerned about the weight so I'll have to load it tomorrow and take it for a "spin" around the mall and see how I do with it.  Since it comes with a longer strap, the weight won't be as problematic.  My Ivy bag is more of a forest green, it isn't as light and bright green as the pictures.:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> Thanks!!!  I think the blue would be very happy with her red sister!!  I'm eyeing the red myself.  LOL


It's so hard to just pick one lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

cathydewey said:


> I received my TSV in IVY today!  I really like this bag.  I was "on the fence" and kept cancelling, reordering, cancelling, etc. and decided to try the Ivy.  It is a very beautiful bag. It is just the right size for me.  I'm a little concerned about the weight so I'll have to load it tomorrow and take it for a "spin" around the mall and see how I do with it.  Since it comes with a longer strap, the weight won't be as problematic.  My Ivy bag is more of a forest green, it isn't as light and bright green as the pictures.:


Congrats! Can you take a pic and show her off? If she's not too shy


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.


 


hopi said:


> How can we ever see enough , very beautiful picture


 

Hi TLO!  Your bag is beautiful!  I agree with Hopi, we can't see enough pics of this bag.  I hope everyone continues to post pics and reviews in this thread when theirs arrive.  We'll never get tired of looking at the pics or reading your comments!

Thanks for sharing and I'm so happy you love it! (And I know you're going to try to tempt me again by telling me how beautiful this bag looks in red!)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> my blue just got here!  I love this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.


 
lovely!!!!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> lovely!!!!



Thanks GF!!  You need this bag!  I'm just sayin'............


----------



## LitGeek

tlo said:


> My blue just got here!  I LOVE this bag!!!  I know you've seen it before, but here's mine.


Lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## southerncharm

Goodness, I finally caved in (your turn next Sue) and I ordered the black and the red. I just love the dome satchel style as well as the no fuss pebble leather. I was hesitant thinking the straps and hardware might be too heavy for the pebble leather (some dillen styles with the straps and hardware have a tendency to pull the dillen leather when carried, like the domed buckle satchel shoulder bag) but I decided I had to at least check it out.


----------



## cathydewey




----------



## cathydewey

I


----------



## cathydewey

Sorry for the large sized pic! This is the first time I've tried this and I"m new to this forum! Please be patient! ....I LOVE this bag!  My camera fit into the wristlet perfectly and you can unhook the wristlet strap and hook it inside the bag to the key holder.  Now...I'm trying really hard to not order this in Brown!  I really can't afford a second Dooney right now...but then...I could always quite driving to Starbucks and use the EZ pay!  LOL!  This is a great forum! I'm so glad I found this site.


----------



## LisaBee

I got my Black one yesterday and love it.  What a great bag for a really good price!  I am not carrying it just yet but will be in the next week or two.  Love all the pictures you ladies have posted of the bags.  Thank you so much it helped me with what color to go with. I am glad to have found these boards and you lovely ladies.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

cathydewey said:


> Sorry for the large sized pic! This is the first time I've tried this and I"m new to this forum! Please be patient! ....I LOVE this bag!  My camera fit into the wristlet perfectly and you can unhook the wristlet strap and hook it inside the bag to the key holder.  Now...I'm trying really hard to not order this in Brown!  I really can't afford a second Dooney right now...but then...I could always quite driving to Starbucks and use the EZ pay!  LOL!  This is a great forum! I'm so glad I found this site.


She's lovely! Thanks so much for taking the time to post the pic  and welcome to the forum! And you can always find a way to get one more Dooney  lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

LisaBee said:


> I got my Black one yesterday and love it.  What a great bag for a really good price!  I am not carrying it just yet but will be in the next week or two.  Love all the pictures you ladies have posted of the bags.  Thank you so much it helped me with what color to go with. I am glad to have found these boards and you lovely ladies.


Welcome to the forum! I am new myself but love to see the posts and pictures here. Be advised though... You will find more bags that you want lol these ladies have the best taste!


----------



## hopi

cathydewey said:


>



Cathy the Ivy is so beautiful and please don't shrink the pictures, the size is perfect. I just love this bag it's wonderful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cathydewey said:


>



    Oh my!!   She's a beauty.  Now I wish I had chosen the ivy!!!


----------



## LitGeek

cathydewey said:


>


The ivy is so classy looking


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's so hard to just pick one lol



Yes it is!!!!!!!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TLO!  Your bag is beautiful!  I agree with Hopi, we can't see enough pics of this bag.  I hope everyone continues to post pics and reviews in this thread when theirs arrive.  We'll never get tired of looking at the pics or reading your comments!
> 
> Thanks for sharing and I'm so happy you love it! (And I know you're going to try to tempt me again by telling me how beautiful this bag looks in red!)



Thanks SIU MOM!!!!! I think this bag is going to be gorgeous in all the colors but especially the red!!  But I would never try to tempt you at all!!!


----------



## tlo

LitGeek said:


> Lovely! Enjoy!



Thanks LG!


----------



## tlo

cathydewey said:


>



OMG!  I want that ivey!  That is GORGEOUS!!!!!

Congrats and welcome!!

AND I like the bigger pictures, you can see more of the details!!!!

Enjoy it!


----------



## elbgrl

cathydewey said:


>



Beautiful!  Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## elbgrl

LisaBee said:


> I got my Black one yesterday and love it.  What a great bag for a really good price!  I am not carrying it just yet but will be in the next week or two.  Love all the pictures you ladies have posted of the bags.  Thank you so much it helped me with what color to go with. I am glad to have found these boards and you lovely ladies.



Congrats on the black TSV - I'm sure she is a beauty!  We're glad you joined us here!


----------



## StillPooh

I am new to this forum, but a long time purse hound.  I am on the fence trying to choose a color in this bag- thought I had settled on red, but I am strangely drawn to brown. Would love to see a photo, if anybody bought the brown one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cathydewey said:


> Sorry for the large sized pic! This is the first time I've tried this and I"m new to this forum! Please be patient! ....I LOVE this bag!  My camera fit into the wristlet perfectly and you can unhook the wristlet strap and hook it inside the bag to the key holder.  Now...I'm trying really hard to not order this in Brown!  I really can't afford a second Dooney right now...but then...*I could always quite driving to Starbucks and* use the EZ pay!  LOL!  This is a great forum! I'm so glad I found this site.


 
Welcome CD!
Don't apologize for the size of the pic, we love pics, big or small!  Your Ivy TSV is beautiful! And I had to laugh about the Starbucks comment because that's the first thing I do when I'm thinking of getting another bag.  I calculate how many days I have to stay away from Starbucks to "pay" for the bag.
Love your bag and the pic!  Thanks for sharing!



LisaBee said:


> I got my Black one yesterday and love it.  What a great bag for a really good price!  I am not carrying it just yet but will be in the next week or two.  Love all the pictures you ladies have posted of the bags.  Thank you so much it helped me with what color to go with. I am glad to have found these boards and you lovely ladies.


 
Hi LB!
Congrats on getting the black TSV!  I don't know how you can wait to carry it. I can't wait for the UPS guy to leave so I can tear open the box and switch bags. (And I'm at work! LOL!)  I hope you love carrying it!




tlo said:


> Thanks SIU MOM!!!!! I think this bag is going to be gorgeous in all the colors but especially the red!!  *But I would never try to tempt you at all!!!   *


 
Who, you? Never! 



StillPooh said:


> I am new to this forum, but a long time purse hound.  I am on the fence trying to choose a color in this bag- thought I had settled on red, but I am strangely drawn to brown. Would love to see a photo, if anybody bought the brown one!


 
Welcome SP!

Seriously, and this is my unbiased opinion, you should get RED!  This bag is beautiful in every color, but you want to get a color you'll love, which makes the decision even harder, because I'm sure you'll love more than one color.   ( I guess we all can't be like *Sarah*, who seems to know exactly what color she wants.:lolots

Please let us know what color you get!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

cathydewey said:


>


Love the color enjoy your new bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> ( I guess we all can't be like *Sarah*, who seems to know exactly what color she wants.:lolots


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


>




We've been picking on Sarah the last couple of days.........POOR SARAH!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


>


 
  You know we love you!





gatorgirl07 said:


> We've been picking on Sarah the last couple of days.........POOR SARAH!


 
With all of us flying around, it's a good thing it's close to Halloween!


----------



## MrsKC

cathydewey said:


>


Cathy, this green "ivy" is just lovely. Thank you for the pictures. This is the first green one I have seen.  Beautiful. kc


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Still no palomino?


----------



## StillPooh

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still no palomino?


It's available now!


----------



## southerncharm

lots of colors are on waitlist now, including the black!


----------



## LisaBee

I almost moved into the black yesterday but moved into my Natural Florentine drawstring instead since the colors are changing here in Chicago.  I figure I will move into this new Black beauty on the day of the TSV to help me out from buying another color that day.  The blue one is calling me.  It really is a beautiful bag.   My bag addiction is pretty bad right now.


----------



## southerncharm

LisaBee said:


> I almost moved into the black yesterday but moved into my Natural Florentine drawstring instead since the colors are changing here in Chicago. I figure I will move into this new Black beauty on the day of the TSV to help me out from buying another color that day. The blue one is calling me. It really is a beautiful bag. My bag addiction is pretty bad right now.


mine too! My problem is hubby caught on when he found all the receipts collected on the printer's paper holder!


----------



## StillPooh

As much as I love the red, I chose the brown as the color I would get the most use out of for winter. I considered waiting for the presentation, but was afraid of losing out on the 5 easy pays. Now I just hope it arrives on a weekday so I can get it unboxed and into the collection before hubby notices!


----------



## brookeab

Can someone post a modeling pic? I am trying to see how small this is. Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

Here ya go - please ignore the bathroom shot and my sloppy attire!


----------



## StillPooh

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go - please ignore the bathroom shot and my sloppy attire!
> 
> View attachment 2380787


Is it normal for the tassels to stick out like Pippi Longstocking's hairdo, or do they settle down after a while?


----------



## MrsKC

southerncharm said:


> mine too! My problem is hubby caught on when he found all the receipts collected on the printer's paper holder!


 


StillPooh said:


> As much as I love the red, I chose the brown as the color I would get the most use out of for winter. I considered waiting for the presentation, but was afraid of losing out on the 5 easy pays. Now I just hope it arrives on a weekday so I can get it unboxed and into the collection before hubby notices!


 

Looks like I am not the only one that has an issue with the hubs and the Dooneys!! . 
Ladies we have to stick together!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go - please ignore the bathroom shot and my sloppy attire!
> 
> View attachment 2380787


Great choice Rosie, all of these new TSV shots are really making me want the green! kc


----------



## StillPooh

MrsKC said:


> Looks like I am not the only one that has an issue with the hubs and the Dooneys!! .
> Ladies we have to stick together!!  kc


I actually own far more Makowskys than Dooneys. But as far as hubby is concerned, anything over about half a dozen constitutes "too many purses". 

Silly boy.


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillPooh said:


> Is it normal for the tassels to stick out like Pippi Longstocking's hairdo, or do they settle down after a while?




The tassels on my blue TSV don't look like that. They will probably settle down though. I imagine it's just the way it was packaged


----------



## dcooney4

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go - please ignore the bathroom shot and my sloppy attire!
> 
> View attachment 2380787



It looks very nice. Thanks for the modeling shot. I thought the bag was smaller then that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still no palomino?



This is NOT my photo.  This beauty belongs to "JADITE"; I hope she doesn't mind if I post it here.     (If she does mind she will kick my butt...hahaha.)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yay! There it is! The ever elusive palomino! It's official... I have to have it lol

Thank you!


----------



## StillWG

Thanks, Sarah, for posting J's satchel photo....and "hi" to her from me!  

I LOVE the palomino!  If I do cave and get a TSV, that's the one for me!! 

I love Rosie's picture too but the palomino is calling out to me....ugh....just when I was sure I wasn't ordering a TSV.  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! There it is! The ever elusive palomino! It's official... I have to have it lol
> 
> Thank you!


Git it!!!   


StillWG said:


> Thanks, Sarah, for posting J's satchel photo....and "hi" to her from me!
> 
> I LOVE the palomino!  If I do cave and get a TSV, that's the one for me!!
> 
> I love Rosie's picture too but the palomino is calling out to me....ugh....just when I was sure I wasn't ordering a TSV.
> 
> 
> Sue



J's doing great, Sue. I hope she doesn't mind that I shared her photo, but I know a lot of people were wanting to see the palomino.

Her son just got married so she has been really busy.  (Not too busy to buy a new Dooney, though!!  )   She said that her new DIL also loves handbags, so a match made in heaven!!  

 Maybe she will come back and post with us again when things settle down.  I'll tell her you said hello.


----------



## StillPooh

I would love to see a brown, if anybody gets one. My order is still "in process", but it's probably going to ship any minute now, since my Mr Rebate already came through. My EDD is 11/4.


----------



## LisaBee

MrsKC said:


> Looks like I am not the only one that has an issue with the hubs and the Dooneys!! .
> Ladies we have to stick together!!  kc



I live alone so there is no one to tell me no to anything.  I have to try to rein myself in from time to time.


----------



## MrsKC

If I lived alone I could see myself having the same issue . kc


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Looks like I am not the only one that has an *issue with* *the hubs* and the Dooneys!! .
> Ladies we have to stick together!!  kc



Well I have 2 sons that roll their eyes every time they see a package come.
But the_ very worst_ ever is to have Coach  tell you that you have purchased too much of their merchandise in the last 5 months.  You really know you have really crossed a line.:lolots::lolots:


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Well I have 2 sons that roll their eyes every time they see a package come.
> But the_ very worst_ ever is to have Coach  tell you that you have purchased too much of their merchandise in the last 5 months.  You really know you have really crossed a line.:lolots::lolots:


Oh Hopi, I am speechless.......what/how many items does one have to purchase for the vendor to tell you you bought to much :giggles:? Oh well, life is short and a girl has to look good I say . What line did you cross.........I dont see a line..........anybody see a line.........kc


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> Well I have 2 sons that roll their eyes every time they see a package come.
> *But the very worst ever is to have Coach  tell you that you have purchased too much of their merchandise in the last 5 months*.  You really know you have really crossed a line.:lolots::lolots:


 

Say what???

Hopi, you bad, bad person to buy all those Coach products when they are offered for sale.  OMG!  Somehow I missed this!



Sue


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Say what???
> 
> Hopi, you bad, bad person to buy all those Coach products when they are offered for sale.  OMG!  Somehow I missed this!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



awwwwww it was nothing 
they kicked Sarah out too
...............
but that's to be expected


----------



## StillWG

I knew you, Sarah and MaryBel had been blocked out of the outlet sales but never knew it was for too many purchases.  No wonder I keep getting invitations.  I rarely buy anything!  

It's so crazy!



Sue


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> I knew you, Sarah and MaryBel had been blocked out of the outlet sales but never knew it was for too many purchases.  No wonder I keep getting invitations.  I rarely buy anything!
> 
> It's so crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue





Sue 
You know this group can't behave even when we are trying to be good.


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Sue
> You know this* group can't behave* even when we are trying to be good.


 

I know, I know, but we do have fun trying . kc


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> I know, I know, but* we do have fun trying *. kc


 

So true, GFs!  *LOTS of fun!*




Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Behaving is NO fun!

Love that palomino!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> Sue
> 
> You know this group can't behave even when we are trying to be good.




That's why we keep getting banned from the boards at the Q and we have to make up new Niks


----------



## StillPooh

All the colors except Palomino are available again. I discovered I still have the option to edit my color choice, if I want the red instead of the brown. What to do, what to do?


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I knew you, Sarah and MaryBel had been blocked out of the outlet sales but never knew it was for too many purchases.  No wonder I keep getting invitations.  I rarely buy anything!
> 
> It's so crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Hopi, MaryBel, TLO, C4C, Beck, me...  the list goes on and on.  We are the FOS Reject Team!   Thanks for saving me lots of money, Coach!!


----------



## LitGeek

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! There it is! The ever elusive palomino! It's official... I have to have it lol
> 
> Thank you!


Oh the Palamino is SO prettty! It looks gorgeous in the Q Insider! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## LitGeek

StillPooh said:


> All the colors except Palomino are available again. I discovered I still have the option to edit my color choice, if I want the red instead of the brown. What to do, what to do?


I think the brown is going to be gorgeous  It is also a great neutral color that will be very versatile.


----------



## StillPooh

LitGeek said:


> I think the brown is going to be gorgeous  It is also a great neutral color that will be very versatile.


The decision is out of my hands now; I just got my shipping notice!


----------



## LitGeek

StillPooh said:


> The decision is out of my hands now; I just got my shipping notice!


Please post a photo when it arrives


----------



## brookeab

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go - please ignore the bathroom shot and my sloppy attire!
> 
> View attachment 2380787




Thank you!!


----------



## StillPooh

LitGeek said:


> Please post a photo when it arrives


It's here! 

I promise to take a picture tomorrow; it's too dark to get a shot showing its true beauty now. But I'm really happy I stuck with the brown!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yay! I'm glad you're happy with your choice! Lookin forward to seeing her


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillPooh said:


> It's here!
> 
> I promise to take a picture tomorrow; it's too dark to get a shot showing its true beauty now. But I'm really happy I stuck with the brown!



   I can't wait to see!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> * I can't wait to see!!*




Your probably trying to decide on a second color


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Your probably trying to decide on a second color



Of course!


----------



## darcy-0702

looking forward to seeing the brown before I make my decision


----------



## StillPooh

darcy-0702 said:


> looking forward to seeing the brown before I make my decision


These are not the best pictures, but hopefully you can get an idea of what the brown looks like. 

This one as taken in my office, with flash. The chair it's on is black, for comparison.



This one was taken in natural light on my hallway cat tree, no flash. Sorry for the blur!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks for the pictures - its very pretty!


----------



## StillPooh

I think it's classic casual style, very equestrian looking and perfect for fall!


----------



## MrsKC

StillPooh said:


> These are not the best pictures, but hopefully you can get an idea of what the brown looks like.
> 
> This one as taken in my office, with flash. The chair it's on is black, for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken in natural light on my hallway cat tree, no flash. Sorry for the blur!


The brown is very pretty! Thanks for showing us this color! kc


----------



## hopi

StillPooh said:


> These are not the best pictures, but hopefully you can get an idea of what the brown looks like.
> 
> This one as taken in my office, with flash. The chair it's on is black, for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken in natural light on my hallway cat tree, no flash. Sorry for the blur!



Love earthtones,  it's in my nature, very pretty
Did you put your brand new handbag on a cat tree???


----------



## StillPooh

hopi said:


> Did you put your brand new handbag on a cat tree???


Why not? I don't baby my handbags. I buy satchels with feet so I can set them on *floors*!


----------



## hopi

StillPooh said:


> Why not? I* don't baby my handbags*. I buy satchels with feet so I can set them on *floors*!



gotta love it
I had only a couple of kittys over the years but after they passed away I just stuck with pups.
One of my cats loved my miniature crystal collection and used to swat them back and forth between his paws. Needless to say there are only a couple of pieces left to that collection.  The dog I owned at the time was a doberman and they were the best of friends it was the funniest thing in the world.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks for the brown pics!!   Have we seen the ivy yet??   :snack:


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for the brown pics!!   Have we seen the ivy yet??   :snack:


Yes, we have seen the ivy....there is a pic here somewhere--it is very pretty as well!! kc


----------



## StillPooh

hopi said:


> One of my cats loved my miniature crystal collection and used to swat them back and forth between his paws. Needless to say there are only a couple of pieces left to that collection.


I'm unconventional, but I am not _completely_ crazy.  Since I've had cats, my Waterford crystal Christmas ornaments haven't been out of their boxes. And I don't take my suede Dooney out when its cloudy, either.


----------



## StillWG

StillPooh said:


> I'm unconventional, but I am not _completely_ crazy.  Since I've had cats, my Waterford crystal Christmas ornaments haven't been out of their boxes.* And I don't take my suede Dooney out when its cloudy, either.*


 
My suede Dooneys have been out on cloudy and rainy days and have stayed perfect!    My cat does okay with crystal around but I don't put any handbags on the floor, feet or not, unless it's an emergency!  

I figure whatever works is fine....


Sue


----------



## StillPooh

StillWG said:


> My suede Dooneys have been out on cloudy and rainy days and have stayed perfect!


I stick to my AWL tote (in my avatar) on rainy days. I've had it for years, and it still looks new!


----------



## StillWG

StillPooh said:


> I stick to my AWL tote (in my avatar) on rainy days. I've had it for years, and it still looks new!


 
Love the purple!  


Sue


----------



## StillPooh

StillWG said:


> Love the purple!


I wish I had picked up at least one in another color, back when this bag was a popular staple on the Q. Of all my bags, this purple one gets compliments every single time I go out! I would have liked another fun color, like the lime green or orange, and maybe a neutral like brown or black. But while there are similar totes available, none appeal to me quite as much as this one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillPooh said:


> I wish I had picked up at least one in another color, back when this bag was a popular staple on the Q. Of all my bags, this purple one gets compliments every single time I go out! I would have liked another fun color, like the lime green or orange, and maybe a neutral like brown or black. But while there are similar totes available, none appeal to me quite as much as this one.



I owned that crescent tote in the yellow and ivory.  I liked it OK, but I don't think that's AWL (there's no leather duck emblem).  I believe it's pebbled leather.

I carry all my bags in any weather.     That's what I bought them for.


----------



## StillPooh

MiaBorsa said:


> I owned that crescent tote in the yellow and ivory.  I liked it OK, but I don't think that's AWL (there's no leather duck emblem).  I believe it's pebbled leather.


Well, that's what QVC was advertising it as, back when I got it. 

How come those easily stained Florentine bags have the duck emblem on them? They sure don't appear to be waterproof!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillPooh said:


> Well, that's what QVC was advertising it as, back when I got it.
> 
> How come those easily stained Florentine bags have the duck emblem on them? They sure don't appear to be waterproof!



QVC often gets it wrong.  And the florentines do not have the AWL duck.  It looks like this, and STATES that it is AWL.    http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46483&sitex=10020:22372:US    (Usually it is much smaller though.  )


----------



## StillPooh

I found the old page for it on QVC: item A90071 Description says 





> It's time to shape up--and get some color, too! With a curvy new  silhouette and a range of popular colors to choose from, this genuine  leather crescent tote, made especially for QVC, has you season-ready in a  snap!
> 
> Signature style. Made by Dooney & Bourke, a brand  known for its fabulous femininity and enduring quality, the bag is a  style staple you'll continue to carry year after year. *Crafted from  easy-to-care-for, all-weather leather*, it doesn't just look good--it  lasts for the long haul, season in and season out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hmmmm.  Well, obviously that was a "made for QVC" style, so I suppose they had it made to their specs.  It's a great bag in any case.


----------



## StillPooh

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a great bag in any case.


There are some on ebay at pretty good prices. Or  I may go for the Davis tote from I  Dooney instead.


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillPooh said:


> These are not the best pictures, but hopefully you can get an idea of what the brown looks like.
> 
> This one as taken in my office, with flash. The chair it's on is black, for comparison.
> 
> This one was taken in natural light on my hallway cat tree, no flash. Sorry for the blur!


 
Hi SP!

Brown is beautiful!  I'm happy you love it!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LitGeek

StillPooh said:


> I think it's classic casual style, very equestrian looking and perfect for fall!


ITA! Enjoy!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Hi everyone... finally coming up for air.  I suddenly and unexpectedly lost my scottie, Mackie, the cute guy with the scottish tam that was my avatar for a long time.  Two days later, his best pal, Rascal also left me unexpectedly.  Lost both to devasting and sudden illness.  I remain heartbroken but am finally able to breath again.  

So I am still planning on buying this TSV but still cant decide on a color.  Looks like all the colors here have shown up with pictures, except the green, I think.  I "was" going to get the blue... then saw Sarah's black.. then saw the brown...then the red.. Ugggg.. I just can't decide. I need to just throw a dart and pick one because they are all gorgeous.  

So congrats to all who picked this one up... and my thanks for those who shared pictures.  Just has confused me even more.


----------



## MrsKC

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone... finally coming up for air.  I suddenly and unexpectedly lost my scottie, Mackie, the cute guy with the scottish tam that was my avatar for a long time.  Two days later, his best pal, Rascal also left me unexpectedly.  Lost both to devasting and sudden illness.  I remain heartbroken but am finally able to breath again.
> 
> So I am still planning on buying this TSV but still cant decide on a color.  Looks like all the colors here have shown up with pictures, except the green, I think.  I "was" going to get the blue... then saw Sarah's black.. then saw the brown...then the red.. Ugggg.. I just can't decide. I need to just throw a dart and pick one because they are all gorgeous.
> 
> So congrats to all who picked this one up... and my thanks for those who shared pictures.  Just has confused me even more.


CBL, I am so sorry to hear about Mackie and Rascal. How difficult.......

There is a picture of the green here somewhere and it is my favorite so far (I am not getting this one)--but the green is lovely. Let us know what you get! Good to "see" you. kc


----------



## elbgrl

Joy I am so very sorry to hear about Mackie and Rascal.  My heart goes out to you.  I know how devastating it is to lose a precious fur baby who is a member of your family.  Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone... finally coming up for air.  I suddenly and unexpectedly lost my scottie, Mackie, the cute guy with the scottish tam that was my avatar for a long time.  Two days later, his best pal, Rascal also left me unexpectedly.  Lost both to devasting and sudden illness.  I remain heartbroken but am finally able to breath again.
> 
> So I am still planning on buying this TSV but still cant decide on a color.  Looks like all the colors here have shown up with pictures, except the green, I think.  I "was" going to get the blue... then saw Sarah's black.. then saw the brown...then the red.. Ugggg.. I just can't decide. I need to just throw a dart and pick one because they are all gorgeous.
> 
> So congrats to all who picked this one up... and my thanks for those who shared pictures.  Just has confused me even more.


 

Hi Joy!  

I'm so glad to see you here again!  

There is a picture of the green (ivy) TSV at post #369.  She's a beauty!

I still haven't made up my mind about getting the TSV....I'll probably get palomino if I do get one.  Each color is terrific so you are so correct...a choice of one is almost impossible!   

I love the picture you put for your avatar now!  Such sweeties!   


Sue


----------



## hopi

:





Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone... finally coming up for air.  I suddenly and unexpectedly lost my scottie, Mackie, the cute guy with the scottish tam that was my avatar for a long time.  Two days later, his best pal, Rascal also left me unexpectedly.  Lost both to devasting and sudden illness.  I remain heartbroken but am finally able to breath again.
> 
> So I am still planning on buying this TSV but still cant decide on a color.  Looks like all the colors here have shown up with pictures, except the green, I think.  I "was" going to get the blue... then saw Sarah's black.. then saw the brown...then the red.. Ugggg.. I just can't decide. I need to just throw a dart and pick one because they are all gorgeous.
> 
> So congrats to all who picked this one up... and my thanks for those who shared pictures.  Just has confused me even more.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone... finally coming up for air.  I suddenly and unexpectedly lost my scottie, Mackie, the cute guy with the scottish tam that was my avatar for a long time.  Two days later, his best pal, Rascal also left me unexpectedly.  Lost both to devasting and sudden illness.  I remain heartbroken but am finally able to breath again.
> 
> So I am still planning on buying this TSV but still cant decide on a color.  Looks like all the colors here have shown up with pictures, except the green, I think.  I "was" going to get the blue... then saw Sarah's black.. then saw the brown...then the red.. Ugggg.. I just can't decide. I need to just throw a dart and pick one because they are all gorgeous.
> 
> So congrats to all who picked this one up... and my thanks for those who shared pictures.  Just has confused me even more.




I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your fur babies. It can be very traumatic, and to lose two so suddenly would be devastating to me. Thoughts and prayers are headed you way  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HarliRexx

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone... finally coming up for air.  I suddenly and unexpectedly lost my scottie, Mackie, the cute guy with the scottish tam that was my avatar for a long time.  Two days later, his best pal, Rascal also left me unexpectedly.  Lost both to devasting and sudden illness.  I remain heartbroken but am finally able to breath again.
> 
> So I am still planning on buying this TSV but still cant decide on a color.  Looks like all the colors here have shown up with pictures, except the green, I think.  I "was" going to get the blue... then saw Sarah's black.. then saw the brown...then the red.. Ugggg.. I just can't decide. I need to just throw a dart and pick one because they are all gorgeous.
> 
> So congrats to all who picked this one up... and my thanks for those who shared pictures.  Just has confused me even more.



Oh I am SO very sorry for your loss! I can only imagine how incredibly devastating that must be. My fur babies are family to me as well. Praying for comfort for you during this difficult time


----------



## LitGeek

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone... finally coming up for air.  I suddenly and unexpectedly lost my scottie, Mackie, the cute guy with the scottish tam that was my avatar for a long time.  Two days later, his best pal, Rascal also left me unexpectedly.  Lost both to devasting and sudden illness.  I remain heartbroken but am finally able to breath again.
> 
> So I am still planning on buying this TSV but still cant decide on a color.  Looks like all the colors here have shown up with pictures, except the green, I think.  I "was" going to get the blue... then saw Sarah's black.. then saw the brown...then the red.. Ugggg.. I just can't decide. I need to just throw a dart and pick one because they are all gorgeous.
> 
> So congrats to all who picked this one up... and my thanks for those who shared pictures.  Just has confused me even more.


I am so sorry for your loss. Our furry friends are so easy to love, yet so difficult to lose.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Joy I am so very sorry to hear about Mackie and Rascal.  My heart goes out to you.  I know how devastating it is to lose a precious fur baby who is a member of your family.  Sending healing thoughts your way.


 


StillWG said:


> Hi Joy!
> 
> I'm so glad to see you here again!
> 
> There is a picture of the green (ivy) TSV at post #369.  She's a beauty!
> 
> I still haven't made up my mind about getting the TSV....I'll probably get palomino if I do get one.  Each color is terrific so you are so correct...a choice of one is almost impossible!
> 
> I love the picture you put for your avatar now!  Such sweeties!
> 
> 
> Sue


 


hopi said:


> :


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your fur babies. It can be very traumatic, and to lose two so suddenly would be devastating to me. Thoughts and prayers are headed you way  &#10084;&#65039;


 


HarliRexx said:


> Oh I am SO very sorry for your loss! I can only imagine how incredibly devastating that must be. My fur babies are family to me as well. Praying for comfort for you during this difficult time


 


LitGeek said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Our furry friends are so easy to love, yet so difficult to lose.


 
Thank you all for your very kind words and support. Its been a horrible, trying time for me.  Its hard enough losing one.. but two.. within 48 hours of each other?  OMG.. And.. terriers expend so much energy, even in their old age so my house is extremely quiet and I'm just "lost".   So thank you all very much!!  

Sue.. thanks for the lead on the pic of the green TSV.  Yikes.. now I really can't decide!! its gorgeous!!!

Thanks again everyone!!! 
XOXOXOXO


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> CBL, I am so sorry to hear about Mackie and Rascal. How difficult.......
> 
> There is a picture of the green here somewhere and it is my favorite so far (I am not getting this one)--but the green is lovely. Let us know what you get! Good to "see" you. kc


 
KC... I included you in that group reply but it didn't show up!!!  I wanted to make sure you know I appreciated your support and kindness as well!!   Now I hope I didn't leave anyone else out.. if so... it is tpf and not my adled brain.  

Thank you all again.


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Thank you all for your very kind words and support. Its been a horrible, trying time for me.  Its hard enough losing one.. but two.. within 48 hours of each other?  OMG.. And.. terriers expend so much energy, even in their old age so my house is extremely quiet and I'm just "lost".   So thank you all very much!!
> 
> Sue.. thanks for the lead on the pic of the green TSV.  Yikes.. now I really can't decide!! its gorgeous!!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!!
> XOXOXOXO


 

  Hang in there, Joy!

Some one on the DF got the white Plaid CCW:

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...p.qvc.com/is/image/a/09/a211109.001?$uslarge$

to go with the ivy TSV.  There's a thread about it but no pics.  I think they'd be darling together.  I wish I could find that CCW somewhere but on the Q.  I haven't tried the outlets though so maybe there is availability elsewhere.


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> Hang in there, Joy!
> 
> Some one on the DF got the white Plaid CCW:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...p.qvc.com/is/image/a/09/a211109.001?$uslarge$
> 
> to go with the ivy TSV.  There's a thread about it but no pics.  I think they'd be darling together.  I wish I could find that CCW somewhere but on the Q.  I haven't tried the outlets though so maybe there is availability elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Sue


I am SO tempted by that plaid wallet! It would be super cute with both my ivy and red Flo Satchels. I don't want to pay that much for cotton though, so please let me know if you find it at an outlet


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> I am SO tempted by that plaid wallet! It would be super cute with both my ivy and red Flo Satchels. I don't want to pay that much for cotton though, so please let me know if you find it at an outlet


 
I will let you know if I find anything out about the CCW at a lower price!  I haven't decided how hard I'm going to look for it.  I am having a hard time justifying another plaid CCW.  I have a crimson one already (goes with the crimson Plaid Satchel).  

Paying full price for the wallet at the Q doesn't bother me as much as paying full price plus shipping does!  That really bothers me! 


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> I will let you know if I find anything out about the CCW at a lower price!  I haven't decided how hard I'm going to look for it.  I am having a hard time justifying another plaid CCW.  I have a crimson one already (goes with the crimson Plaid Satchel).
> 
> Paying full price for the wallet at the Q doesn't bother me as much as paying full price plus shipping does!  That really bothers me!
> 
> 
> Sue


ITA...and since it is a much older item you also run the risk of getting someones return.


----------



## HarliRexx

I know I'm super late to the party but I finally picked a color (black) and ordered one of the last TSV satchels as a Christmas present for myself. I was so excited I moved right in but I've been having second thoughts. I love it except for 2 things. First, I can't get the buckles and prongs to lay flat and they keep catching in my sweaters when I wear it with the shoulder strap. Second, I'm really disappointed the tassels are plain instead of having the suede on the underside. Makes it look cheaper to me and I'm also particular about my tassels staying neat and straight and I'm worried these will start looking ragged sooner. I really expected for this to be my new go to daily carry bag so needless to say I am very disappointed. I haven't 100% decided to send it back yet but I think it will end up bothering me too much!


----------



## Honeytown

Oh, I bet it is gorgeous in black--but the buckles catching on things would really bother me also. If you opt to return it, hope you can find something similar that works better for you.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

My late Christmas gift to myself! After reading all the QVC nixed reviews I wasn't sure about this bag until it finally arrived, I moved in right away. Its not as heavy as i was worried about & its totally worth it. I've already had woman stop me & ask about this beauty. I am thinking maybe I want the blue and the red.


----------



## LitGeek

The yellow is so pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

Vintagepleasure said:


> My late Christmas gift to myself! After reading all the QVC nixed reviews I wasn't sure about this bag until it finally arrived, I moved in right away. Its not as heavy as i was worried about & its totally worth it. I've already had woman stop me & ask about this beauty. I am thinking maybe I want the blue and the red.


 
She is lovely, I can see why you want a couple more!!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vintagepleasure said:


> My late Christmas gift to myself! After reading all the QVC nixed reviews I wasn't sure about this bag until it finally arrived, I moved in right away. Its not as heavy as i was worried about & its totally worth it. I've already had woman stop me & ask about this beauty. I am thinking maybe I want the blue and the red.



Love it!   That is such a great color!


----------



## godfreako

Hi guys,
You should know who i am if you frequent the QVC boards. I have some pics of upcoming Dooney as well as a long list of bags that is planned to be shown on QVC. Do you want me to post it here or somewhere else? (Since i cant start a new thread for now)


----------



## LitGeek

godfreako said:


> Hi guys,
> You should know who i am if you frequent the QVC boards. I have some pics of upcoming Dooney as well as a long list of bags that is planned to be shown on QVC. Do you want me to post it here or somewhere else? (Since i cant start a new thread for now)


Please post it right here! So excited to see your photos!


----------



## MrsKC

godfreako said:


> Hi guys,
> You should know who i am if you frequent the QVC boards. I have some pics of upcoming Dooney as well as a long list of bags that is planned to be shown on QVC. Do you want me to post it here or somewhere else? (Since i cant start a new thread for now)



Yes! Please post here. Looking forward to your pics kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

godfreako said:


> Hi guys,
> You should know who i am if you frequent the QVC boards. I have some pics of upcoming Dooney as well as a long list of bags that is planned to be shown on QVC. Do you want me to post it here or somewhere else? (Since i cant start a new thread for now)



   It's great to see you here, GFO!!   You know we need the lowdown!!


----------



## godfreako

testing....

images-p.qvc.com/ProductAssetWeb/ProductAssetService?file=a252231.001

A252231 - Dooney& Bourke Banana Leaves Shopper

can you guys see the pic?

For some reason, the uploading function isnt allowing me to upload any images.


----------



## tlo

godfreako said:


> Hi guys,
> You should know who i am if you frequent the QVC boards. I have some pics of upcoming Dooney as well as a long list of bags that is planned to be shown on QVC. Do you want me to post it here or somewhere else? (Since i cant start a new thread for now)



Hey godfreako!!

It's so good to see you here!!!  Welcome!!!

I can't wait to see your posts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StillWG

godfreako said:


> testing....
> 
> images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/31/a252231.001
> 
> A252231 - Dooney& Bourke Banana Leaves Shopper


 
Hey, GFO!  

Thanks for coming to post here!!  

We'd love to see your previews over here!!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Hey godfreako!!
> 
> It's so good to see you hear!!!  Welcome!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see your posts!!!!!!!!!


 

T, sweetie, there you are!!  

It's so good to see a post from you!

Hope life is treating you well.....


Sue


----------



## godfreako

Uploading of images in progress....

you can see the album here as i update the album

http://s941.photobucket.com/user/godfreako/library/DOONEY New Jan 2014

View by title to see pictures in order


----------



## MiaBorsa

godfreako said:


> testing....
> 
> images-p.qvc.com/ProductAssetWeb/ProductAssetService?file=a252231.001
> 
> A252231 - Dooney& Bourke Banana Leaves Shopper
> 
> can you guys see the pic?
> 
> For some reason, the uploading function isnt allowing me to upload any images.



Nope; the pic doesn't show up.  There are some restrictions on brand new accounts; I'm not sure if photo uploading is one of them.


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> T, sweetie, there you are!!
> 
> It's so good to see a post from you!
> 
> Hope life is treating you well.....
> 
> 
> Sue



Hey Sue!!!!

How are you?  It's good to chat with you!!

Let's just say the past couple of months have brought "challenges".  LOL!!

Today my Chestnut Reg. size Flo satchel arrived.  My first Chestnut and it is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!  I've been bouncing off the walls all afternoon.  LOL!!

Hope you are well and had a great Christmas and New Year!


----------



## StillWG

godfreako said:


> Uploading of images in progress....
> 
> you can see the album here as i update the album
> 
> http://s941.photobucket.com/user/godfreako/library/DOONEY New Jan 2014


 
The link works just fine!  Thanks!

When I post pictures from Photobucket, I can just "copy & paste" them into a thread.  However, there is a way to click on the IMG in the box to the right of the picture on photobucket and then click on the little mountain image above.  You then can paste the link into the correct spot and the picture comes up when a post is added to the thread.  Did that make sense?  


Sue


----------



## godfreako

MiaBorsa said:


> Nope; the pic doesn't show up.  There are some restrictions on brand new accounts; I'm not sure if photo uploading is one of them.



Ok thanks, see the post above yours, i have decided to upload the images to photobucket.


----------



## tlo

godfreako said:


> Uploading of images in progress....
> 
> you can see the album here as i update the album
> 
> http://s941.photobucket.com/user/godfreako/library/DOONEY New Jan 2014
> 
> View by title to see pictures in order



Thanks!!  I love that satchel!!


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Hey Sue!!!!
> 
> How are you?  It's good to chat with you!!
> 
> Let's just say the past couple of months have brought "challenges".  LOL!!
> 
> Today my Chestnut Reg. size Flo satchel arrived.  My first Chestnut and it is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!  I've been bouncing off the walls all afternoon.  LOL!!
> 
> Hope you are well and had a great Christmas and New Year!


 
What a great way to start 2014, T!  Your Chestnut Flo must be so pretty.  I hope she is in celebration of overcoming the challenges and moving on....  

I'm doing very well and preparing for hibernation this weekend due to icky SD weather.  Luckily we are cozy in our house and love hanging out!!  


Sue


----------



## godfreako

StillWG said:


> The link works just fine!  Thanks!
> 
> When I post pictures from Photobucket, I can just "copy & paste" them into a thread.  However, there is a way to click on the IMG in the box to the right of the picture on photobucket and then click on the little mountain image above.  You then can paste the link into the correct spot and the picture comes up when a post is added to the thread.  Did that make sense?
> 
> 
> Sue



Like this?





LOL it works


----------



## StillWG

Just tried "copy & paste" and was able to get this Toledo Satchel to join in the fun!  Thanks, GFO!

She is definitely a beauty!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

godfreako said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it works


 
Exactly!!  

Sue


----------



## godfreako

StillWG said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> Sue



Thanks, i will upload the images first then i will paste it here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MiaBorsa

godfreako said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it works



That works unless you set your Photobucket account to "private."


----------



## StillWG

godfreako said:


> Thanks, i will upload the images first then i will paste it here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> What a great way to start 2014, T!  Your Chestnut Flo must be so pretty.  I hope she is in celebration of overcoming the challenges and moving on....
> 
> I'm doing very well and preparing for hibernation this weekend due to icky SD weather.  Luckily we are cozy in our house and love hanging out!!
> 
> 
> Sue



I'm hibernating myself.  It's COLD in GA but we didn't have snow thank goodness.

It's going to get colder.  Next week the low is suppose to hit 6 degrees which is cold for us.  I know it's not for you.  LOL


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> That works unless you set your Photobucket account to "private."


 

Is that when you have to use the IMG and mountain icon here, Sarah?


Sue


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> I'm hibernating myself.  It's COLD in GA but we didn't have snow thank goodness.
> 
> It's going to get colder. * Next week the low is suppose to hit 6 degrees which is cold for us.*  I know it's not for you.  LOL


 

Cold is definitely relative, T!  

6 sounds bad but not awful to me....but to a GA peach....6 is way too cold!!  


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> Cold is definitely relative, T!
> 
> 6 sounds bad but not awful to me....but to a GA peach....6 is way too cold!!
> 
> 
> Sue



LOL!  Yep, this "peach" may get frost bit.  LOL!


----------



## godfreako

ok i have uploaded all the image i have for now. Will update when i have more. you can see it here:

http://s941.photobucket.com/user/godfreako/library/DOONEY New Jan 2014


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Is that when you have to use the IMG and mountain icon here, Sarah?
> 
> 
> Sue



Yep.


----------



## LitGeek

*GFO* All of those bags are gorgeous!!! Looking forward to more details ~ thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vintagepleasure said:


> My late Christmas gift to myself! After reading all the QVC nixed reviews I wasn't sure about this bag until it finally arrived, I moved in right away. Its not as heavy as i was worried about & its totally worth it. I've already had woman stop me & ask about this beauty. I am thinking maybe I want the blue and the red.





Hi VP!


I'm glad you didn't let the reviews stop you from ordering this beauty!  Congrats on giving yourself such a great Christmas gift!


Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Twoboyz

I just noticed there are two new colors coming, aqua and ivory. There are no photos up yet though.


----------



## Jonesji26

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed there are two new colors coming, aqua and ivory. There are no photos up yet though.


If anyone knows what the oryany march tsv will be please post info! Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jonesji26 said:


> If anyone knows what the oryany march tsv will be please post info! Thanks!



Here ya go...   http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A255284.html    It will air on March 4.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The March Insider is up on QVC.com.  Nothing interesting to report.


----------



## Jonesji26

Thank you!


----------



## Jonesji26

I wonder why all the colors are already wait listed?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jonesji26 said:


> I wonder why all the colors are already wait listed?



Maybe because the quantity for pre-sale is sold out already.  The TSV was featured in the February Insider that came out about a month ago.


----------

